# SRP New Monsters -- Post 'Em Here!



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

got an SMS from the saleslady of the local AD earlier and said the new SRP Monsters would most likely arrive by next week (i live in Manila by the way)! |>
wondering if other parts of the world have theirs already?!? so how are they like?!? have only seen them in scans...








preparing now to drool!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I think you better prepare to take some photos:rodekaart...I´ld guess the entire forum demands it....


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

You're the first person I've seen post to say they are that close to seeing and handling them, so Kunisman is right, take your camera when they arrive and we'll look forward to the pics!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

IMHO, part of the fun of owning a Monster is modding. I like the look of the 315 but, I might prefer to build one myself. But who knows. When I see one in the flesh it might be a must-have. ;-)


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the 311 dial. Sunburst??

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

The Black one looks great b-)


----------



## enGiN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I guess you already know about this, but this is always relevant


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



enGiN said:


> I guess you already know about this, but this is always relevant


there you go!!!!! please do tell us of your impressions of the 313!!!! 
i have been kicking myself for getting the BM over the OM (my 1st seiko by the way -- never thought i'd get bitten by the bug and so i went the "versatile" route :-d)... 20+ japanese watches later, i have 309 in my sights!!!! or maybe the 311 (i have yet to own a black pvd-ish watch!)!:-!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



enGiN said:


> I guess you already know about this, but this is always relevant


Thanks my good man you´ll be remembered throughout the ball bearings of father time for this.....)

Keep´hem coming pleaaseee....

(side note: love the crown...)


----------



## enGiN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I'm sorry but I must disappoint you, I didn't take that photo, it was taken by Yeoman and he posted it on his facebook page few hours ago. He also mentioned that it is probably already out in Singapore!

It's coming guys!!!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

hopefully we see more of these babies this week!!!!!:-!
will let you guys know! ;-)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

People check out Yeoman. 
New 4R36 Monsters launched in Singapore « Yeoman's Weblog


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

The lume indices look better to me? The original Monster lume dots look like cheap stick-on decals to me, kind of a turn-off.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I want to see the lume versus the old version, just cause it resembles white lume instead of Seiko lumbrite. The crown looks really nice but it could only be the novelty effect (not so sure if it´s more practical), I only regret it still not being signed.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I'm really loving the new monster with the shark teeth and absence of the extra numbers...looks much cleaner and aggressive.

I was hesitant picking up a monster before...I may just pick one up now


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

i berlieve the full pvd 313 model will be the most popular. the guy at the shop ordered a few more units while I was making payment.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



roguehog said:


>


That was fast....
Could I bother you to make a nocturnal lume shot, it seems different...I´m afraid they´ve changed something they shouldn´t have.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

According to Yeoman's pic, the MSRP is around 564 USD. How much are they actually going for in Singapore? That's what we are all dying to know.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

the three that have arrived.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I never planned to buy an orange dial watch.

Looks like plans have changed.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



roguehog said:


> the three that have arrived.


Nice. How much are they going for at the store?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



KUNISMAN said:


> That was fast....
> Could I bother you to make a nocturnal lume shot, it seems different...I´m afraid they´ve changed something they shouldn´t have.


Looks like they have stark white lume which is usually not as bright as green lume . Guess we'll see.


----------



## Ardy (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

i prefer the original black monster.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



hiro1963 said:


> According to Yeoman's pic, the MSRP is around 564 USD. How much are they actually going for in Singapore? That's what we are all dying to know.


If vendors are willing to do the standard 40% off (in the US), around $220 (SRP313) to $320 (SRP311)? But not counting on this to happen initially (first few months). Singapore prices are higher due to GST. Really want to see the lume on this.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



watcholic said:


> If vendors are willing to do the standard 40% off (in the US), around $220 (SRP313) to $320 (SRP311)? But not counting on this to happen initially (first few months). Singapore prices are higher due to GST.


Thanks. Good point. Not initially.



watcholic said:


> Really want to see the lume on this.


Me too. However, now somehow I really want to pick up an original BM again.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Citizen V said:


> Looks like they have stark white lume which is usually not as bright as green lume . Guess we'll see.


The fact that the markers are green in daylight has always bothered me on my OM, and prevented me from picking up a BM. Never liked green on orange or green on black. This may change.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Re the lume:

I am going to hope it is Seiko's version of BG-W9 (blue) .......almost as good as C3 and very fashionable right now.

If it is C1 like then the new Monster will certainly have lost
its "Lume Crown"........unfortunately !!!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO the teeth look indicies feels kinda strange after getting used to the original monsters.


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Hi,

I really like all models. The new form of indexes for my taste is better than the previous ones.

I would like also to buy the SRP307K1 or SRP311K1. Does anyone know of any seller who already sold and supplied to Spain? What price is the SRP307K1?

Someone could put a picture of the lumen to see how it glows in the dark and that such a charge.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Per your requests. New and old side by side.


----------



## phantom photon (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

The original looks brighter to me?


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

it looks a tiny tiny bit weaker then the original!

Still i am sure it is a torch


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



hiro1963 said:


> According to Yeoman's pic, the MSRP is around 564 USD. How much are they actually going for in Singapore? That's what we are all dying to know.


New 4R36 Monsters | Facebook

from yeoman's fb page. it costs SGD$711.60! for lume pics, just check out the other pictures. hope this helps


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



no21 said:


> New 4R36 Monsters | Facebook
> 
> from yeoman's fb page. it costs SGD$711.60! for lume pics, just check out the other pictures. hope this helps


Thanks. That's $564 (US)! It's not so wise to pay that much.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



phantom photon said:


> The original looks brighter to me?





Marrin said:


> it looks a tiny tiny bit weaker then the original!
> 
> Still i am sure it is a torch


CW3 style lume (the slight green tint) is brighter and lasts longer that the BG9 white lume...


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Looks like Seiko just gave the lume guys more business 

But dat price :think:


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



roguehog said:


> the three that have arrived.


That would've been a perfect picture, had it not been for the fact that that crappy Bathy Aquascape was in the picture. ;-) :-d

Seriously though...GREAT PIC, thanks for posting. (And I'm jealous of that Aquascape). I'm liking the new hour markers. It's more aggressive and better yet, it mimics the shape of the hour hand. A fact which I really really like.

I was wondering how I would feel about the black bezel on the OM, but now that i see a real world picture...I'm liking it. I just sold my OM and held onto my old BM. So I have room again for a new OM hehe.

And on a side note...I wish the new SRP227 divers had a stainless steel shroud. I just can't get over how plasticy the shroud looks. Would be so awesome if Yabookies or wjean made replacement SS shrouds for them. I would buy the SRP227 and a SS replacement shroud in a heartbeat.

Lastly...curse all you guys in the Asian territories. You always get the new Seiko's first..soo JEALOUS! LOL


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

The redish hue of the lume on that black dial variant looks like the watch smoked a little too much grass...


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

IMHO, I prefer the older one.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



hiro1963 said:


> Thanks. That's $564 (US)! It's not so wise to pay that much.


List price of the current OM is USD475. Draw your conclusion here.

Will Seiko sell these officially in the stores in the U.S.? I'd like to handle it in person.

Also need to see a new OM as it's intended.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



ManMachine said:


> List price of the current OM is USD475. Draw your conclusion here.


Yea, that's my point. The prices will eventually go down like the current OM. That's what watchholic and I were talking about last night.



hiro1963 said:


> According to Yeoman's pic, the MSRP is around 564 USD. How much are they actually going for in Singapore? That's what we are all dying to know.





watcholic said:


> If vendors are willing to do the standard 40% off (in the US), around $220 (SRP313) to $320 (SRP311)? But not counting on this to happen initially (first few months).


----------



## Comandante (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



> IMHO, I prefer the older one.


I agree. I much prefer the old one, with the little minute numbering and all. It looked more "retro-tech".

This new one is garish imho and looks like the watch equivalent of a jock. Kind of like an automatic version of a g-shock. I will hold on tight to my old-style black monster.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Comandante said:


> I agree. I much prefer the old one, with the little minute numbering and all. It looked more "retro-tech".
> 
> This new one is garish imho and looks like the watch equivalent of a jock. Kind of like an automatic version of a g-shock. I will hold on tight to my old-style black monster.


+1 I don't like the new ones. I'm glad I picked up a BM a few months ago.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I think I like both designs equally and will probably pick up the new red one and keep my old black one.


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope a 007 with same movement is also born this year! Personally I don't like the monster design


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

A good friend of mine who lives in Manila kindly told me that the SS models are around USD 200 over there.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



hiro1963 said:


> A good friend of mine who lives in Manila kindly told me that the SS models are around USD 200 over there.


I just went to an AD couple of hours ago. The BM on SS bracelet (SRP 307) is PHP 8,500/42; so the price is around USD202.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Only SRP315K1 will be fine for me.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



jlconferido said:


> I just went to an AD couple of hours ago. The BM on SS bracelet (SRP 307) is PHP 8,500/42; so the price is around USD202.


Thanks!


----------



## aladin_sane (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I have never been a fan of the original monsters, but the new model looks like an improvement to me.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



jlconferido said:


> I just went to an AD couple of hours ago. The BM on SS bracelet (SRP 307) is PHP 8,500/42; so the price is around USD202.


Thanks for confirming the price. Hopefully, they'll arrive in NA before the holidays. The white lume will take some time to get used to:








Pic by Benjak on PWC (source: PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - New Seiko Orange & Black Monsters with 4R36 movements)

SS orange or SS black if I ever get these; $160 slightly used please.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



watcholic said:


> View attachment 767863
> 
> Pic by Benjak on PWC (source: PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - New Seiko Orange & Black Monsters with 4R36 movements)
> 
> *SS orange or SS black if I ever get these*; $160 slightly used please.


Same here. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



jlconferido said:


> I just went to an AD couple of hours ago. The BM on SS bracelet (SRP 307) is PHP 8,500/42; so the price is around USD202.


+2
this is around a tad higher than the old monsters (around $12USD more expensive)... so if you know the price of the old, then this shouldn't be far off... can't wait to get my hands on a new OM!!!!


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Nice. I prefer the white lume and more streamlined dial, and of course the new movement. I was on the fence before, but for $200 I think I'll probably bite sometime soon. I'm not normally into divers or chunky watches, but the orange monster has a goofy charm that I really like.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



watcholic said:


> Thanks for confirming the price. Hopefully, they'll arrive in NA before the holidays. The white lume will take some time to get used to:
> 
> View attachment 767863
> 
> ...


Wow nice pic. Like aladin_sane, I wasn't really a fan of the old monsters but seeing this picture makes me want one of the new orange ones.


----------



## Manny104 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



watcholic said:


> Thanks for confirming the price. Hopefully, they'll arrive in NA before the holidays. The white lume will take some time to get used to:
> 
> View attachment 767863
> 
> ...


Wow! I think the white markers looks fantastic!


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

The color mixed versions are too much for me, but the solid orange / black look pretty hot. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I'll get a new black monster, but I'm saving my money for when the new 007 comes out. It damn well better come out too because that would be huge.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure about the sharp teeth - it'll definitely take some time to get used to, since there is really NOTHING like this bad boy! I think this WILL give kids nightmares.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the new Monster is fine. I won't be getting one, but that's because I know I don't need it and I couldn't justify it even if I wanted to. I have a 2 year old BM, it was my first Seiko Diver, but I hardly ever wear it anymore. I found out the SKX (my second Seiko diver =) was my true soul-watch-mate-thing.

But Seiko will still sell a ton of these things, because there are people like me who need to have both generations of monster and also those who need to have ever variation.

While I don't *completely ignore* my BM, my latest pickup (a couple months ago by now) was my SRP227 shrouded Monster. I was able to justify it because it's indelibly a Monster, but it's also got something that sets it apart from a Monster. So that's what I pick up when I want to wear a Monster (though I am loving having this 22mm Bonetto Italian strap of mine squeezed into the 20mm BM lugs. It has made me wear it more than usual lately.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

It took me some time to appreciate the OLDER Seiko Monster but once it was on my wrist I understood. Now about the new!!! Maybe those shark teeth markers will grow on me...untill then Im happy with my ol BM


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Lug width is still 20mm?


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

Khadgar said:


> Lug width is still 20mm?


yes sir.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. I like the new sharp markers but the crown is horrible... The old one is better.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to say I just don't know about the new monster. I have to see more pic's. That new pic of the orange looks kwel.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I much prefer the new shark's teeth dial, and I lurrrrrrrrrrve the knurled crown. Hacking and hand winding just sweetens the deal. I definitely see one of these in my future (at least until the new SKXs come out).


----------



## andy1m (Feb 13, 2012)

Still very much satisfy with my BM but who knows, may get one next year. I like the new movement.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

GregoryD said:


> I much prefer the new shark's teeth dial, and I lurrrrrrrrrrve the knurled crown. Hacking and hand winding just sweetens the deal. I definitely see one of these in my future (at least until the new SKXs come out).


Exactly my thoughts man! I'm holding out for the SKX - I can't wait! But right after that, I'll save up for a new monster! Hacking and hand winding ftw!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

While I'll keep my old OM, I also prefer the new changes. Movement is a win. I will also take a slight loss in lume strength to get rid of the ugly green tint every time. Markers look higher quality as well. I look forward to seeing if they make similar tweaks to the skx007 line.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Love the new Monster. I want the black PVD with the brownish-orange tint dial. 

I wonder what they would do to the 007 besides use the new movement ?


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Found a few great pics, can't wait for the US release!























Credit to New 4R36 Monsters launched in Singapore « Yeoman's Weblog


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

If only the 315k came with a silver bezel


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish they would have kept the hands white on the BM. I think that was one of my favorite design elements of the original monster...it really makes for nice visual impact and contrast


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I can hardly wait to see the new Monster dials used in other skx mods  I find the shark teeth are reminiscent of the old Seamaster PO


----------



## Devlsmurf (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the black day/date display, I think that is a huge win.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

hordeton said:


> I wish they would have kept the hands white on the BM. I think that was one of my favorite design elements of the original monster...it really makes for nice visual impact and contrast


They did, but they also make a red handed version.


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad they didn't go crazy like Tissot did with the Seastar redesign. I kinda liked the minute numbers on the dial, though.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

New pics from PWC:

















Pics by Limited Time from PWC: PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - New Seiko Orange & Black Monsters with 4R36 movements

Warming up to the new dial... Really want to see a pic of the SS black.


----------



## LegendaryNBK (Jun 11, 2012)

Shagrath said:


> ... but I'm saving my money for when the new 007 comes out. It damn well better come out too because that would be huge.





Shagrath said:


> I'm holding out for the SKX - I can't wait! But right after that, I'll save up for a new monster! Hacking and hand winding ftw!


Does anyone know if or when a new version of the SKX will come out?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

lots of local forum members seem to have gotten their fix already... originally i was planning on getting the 309... but seems, vote has changed... will be waiting for the 315 instead!:-!


----------



## Xding (Aug 3, 2011)

where to get one? much appreciated!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Shod with new shoes.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Shod with new shoes.


1) "Hey, that looks really nice. Maybe when I pick up the new OM I'll grab that band."
2) *brief Googling to find the band*
3) "Hey, it's not expensive. Cool!"
4) "200mm!! GDI!!"

My wrists aren't tiny, but they're not huge either. I hate watch bands that are off-center and leave huge dangling extra strap =(


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

That's an awesome strap. It matches the watch perfectly! Nice find.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Xding said:


> where to get one? much appreciated!


haven't seen yet online... maybe others could chime in... ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LegendaryNBK said:


> Does anyone know if or when a new version of the SKX will come out?


I think it's just an educated guess that an upgraded SKX is coming out... as of yet... no confirmation via pics or press release...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think it's just an educated guess that an upgraded SKX is coming out... as of yet... no confirmation via pics or press release...


this i will definitely wait for! ;-)


----------



## battonko (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,
I'm just registered today...weheyyy!
I've searched the net and I can't find anywhere,so I'm asking If anyone of you guays knows.
Whats the diferece between 7s26 and 4r36?? I've read that 4r36 hacks and winds manualy as oppose to the 7s26.
Is there anything else.Is the 4r36 uppgraded 7s26? Is it more accurate? I would love a ''Sumo'' or MM300 but since I can't afford them ,I have to settle with a monster or somethig of thet kind and movement.
So I'm asking for more info and advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

battonko said:


> Hi,
> I'm just registered today...weheyyy!
> I've searched the net and I can't find anywhere,so I'm asking If anyone of you guays knows.
> Whats the diferece between 7s26 and 4r36?? I've read that 4r36 hacks and winds manualy as oppose to the 7s26.
> ...


Hey,

Basically, 4r36 is a straight upgrade to 7s26 - it's meant to replace 7s26 in the market. It's a budget movement with nice overall quality but nothing fancy either. As you said, the main difference between 4r36 and 7s26 is hacking and hand winding options


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

muchacho_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> Basically, 4r36 is a straight upgrade to 7s26 - it's meant to replace 7s26 in the market. It's a budget movement with nice overall quality but nothing fancy either. As you said, the main difference between 4r36 and 7s26 is hacking and hand winding options


+ 2

for modern seikos, prior to the 4R3Xs, you had to jump into seikos with 6R15 movt if you wanted to have the hacking seconds hand and hand wind function... the 4R3X is an upgrade of the 7Ss! how different are they internally, i'll leave it up to the gurus to chime in!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance and OT question but does this mean I can put a 4r36 movement in an existing 7s26 watch of mine? Something like a plug and play upgrade?


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Any pictures of the black one with white hands yet?


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Any pictures of the black one with white hands yet?


stolen pics from pwc


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> stolen pics from pwc


Nice touch with the chromed indices. Didn't realize that little touch til now. Meh that second hand, not a big fan.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone (except guys from Philippines or Singapore) acquired one? If yes, please tell me how.
How much do you reckon it's gonna be until we'll find these models on eBay and on other websites? 
How much it's an SRP309 (orange dialled with bracelet)? 

Sorry for barging in with a lot of questions but I am quite eager in owning one.

Thanks.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

mihaixp said:


> Has anyone (except guys from Philippines or Singapore) acquired one? If yes, please tell me how.
> How much do you reckon it's gonna be until we'll find these models on eBay and on other websites?
> How much it's an SRP309 (orange dialled with bracelet)?
> 
> ...


The SRP315K's asking street price by one B&M dealer in Singapore is about US$337. I think the other models will a little more.


----------



## randypogi (May 24, 2011)

mine says hello!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



KUNISMAN said:


> People check out Yeoman.
> New 4R36 Monsters launched in Singapore « Yeoman's Weblog


The srp315 would look awesome with the bezel off the 311 with the orange numbers.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

randypogi said:


> mine says hello!


nice one randy!!!!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

The hour markers are really sweet. 

Can't wait to see what they do with the 007.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Why doesn't this site put new posts in chronological order?


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Why doesn't this site put new posts in chronological order?


It does for everyone else. What are _you _seeing?


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Likestheshiny said:


> It does for everyone else. What are _you _seeing?


It took some digging to figure it out, but the default setting is to show threads in "hybrid" mode. So if you're replying to someone's post on page 4 of a 6 page thread, your new post will appear on page 4 instead of page 6.

Now that I switched it to "view oldest posts first," all is better with the world. Seems stupid to have hybrid mode as the default setting, though.

Anyway, the reason I came to this thread...



jricher82 said:


> Found a few great pics, can't wait for the US release!
> 
> View attachment 769588
> 
> ...


So I was all set to get a mk1 black monster. Couldn't pull the trigger.
I found out about the SRP307, and that made up my mind to get a mk2.
Then I laid eyes on the SRP313 above....plans changed again.

No chance these are going to make it to b&m jewelry stores or department stores in the US, is there?


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> No chance these are going to make it to b&m jewelry stores or department stores in the US, is there?


Nope, but it'll cost $100 less on Amazon anyway.

Your default setting nests responses? That's interesting -- It certainly doesn't do that for me, even when I'm just lurking on a public computer and not logged in.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

MarekG said:


> It took some digging to figure it out, but the default setting is to show threads in "hybrid" mode. So if you're replying to someone's post on page 4 of a 6 page thread, your new post will appear on page 4 instead of page 6.
> 
> Now that I switched it to "view oldest posts first," all is better with the world. Seems stupid to have hybrid mode as the default setting, though.
> 
> ...


OMG thank you cause i was always wondering the same thing but not smart enough to ask. I thought that was the norm.


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what the price for these will be when they come to stores in the US?

I have seen several different prices listed here.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pord said:


> Does anyone know what the price for these will be when they come to stores in the US?
> 
> I have seen several different prices listed here.


Does anyone even know when online retailers that are forum-trusted (Long Island Watch, Higuchi for example) are going to start selling these?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

was able to fiddle around with the 307 and 309 at the local AD the other day -- sorry guys, no pics... phone was terribly low on power already :-(. 

seems the newer ones are a lil bit heavier and heftier than the old ones (sadly they didn't have the old monsters in stock for me to compare -- this is just based on memory). and the dial n the new one seemed grayish/matte as opposed to the black dial of the old one. indices, as already mentioned, are whitish versus the greenish look of the old ones. i do prefer the cleaner dial of the new one (which doesn't have the numbers below the indices). but, similar to the old monsters, the new one still had bezel alignment problems.. so do make sure to get a piece with an aligned bezel! ;-)

here's my take.... for 1st time monster owners, do get the new one... the hack and hand wind feature is really nice to have especially at this price range! :-! for those that own a monster already (like me), probably consider getting a new monster but in a different color! i think they the old and new ones are too similar to have 1 of each in the same color. but that's just me....

ps. last couple of statements is most likely not applicable to Seikoholics! :-d


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

*SYRUP ???*

I think I like the orange one best.

One thing about the Monster I've always liked is the metal bezel (black bezels always look a bit plasticky)

Good move to put in a hand winding movement :-!

Now if Seiko would have made the 'Monster' a little bit more monstruous, maybe 2 or 3 mm bigger, that would've been even better.

My first attempt to find a new Monster online got me this.
:-d
(But I won't give up that easily, I will find a place that sells them.)


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SYRUP ???*



Johnny Wishbone said:


> My first attempt to find a new Monster online got me this.
> :-d
> (But I won't give up that easily, I will find a place that sells them.)


Haha. Alternative nickname for new orange monster = Syrup?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

New shoes!


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

It's so upsetting looking through this thread in the knowledge that they'll cost silly money when they're available in the UK. :-(


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

roguehog said:


> New shoes!
> View attachment 789318


Excellent looking new shoes.
I like those laces |>


----------



## sender (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

My OPEN question is a bit mundane, hope you don't mind....
I own two seiko monsters, black and orange, along with 2 aviation and one Nav b 44 hand wind/ Steinhart watches

I hear that a SEIKO has come out with the upgraded
monster/movement, hacking etc.

hacking/non hacking does not bother me, i actually like seeing the
slow change on the date materialize.
and i am not crazy about the new design.

saying that,has the old monster become soooo disgarded among critics
now that the new one is out?
I would rather go for a completely different design or pay for
screenwriting worksops and yoga , not watches.
Your thoughts, as lame as my question may be
THX in advance


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



thekitkatshuffler said:


> It's so upsetting looking through this thread in the knowledge that they'll cost silly money when they're available in the UK. :-(


I doubt you'll ever find them in a UK store - I've never seen one here. You're better off getting one from one of the Singapore dealers anyway.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



sender said:


> My OPEN question is a bit mundane, hope you don't mind....
> I own two seiko monsters, black and orange, along with 2 aviation and one Nav b 44 hand wind/ Steinhart watches
> 
> I hear that a SEIKO has come out with the upgraded
> ...


I do not get the impression that the old Monster has in any way been "disregarded", so my opinion is that it still enjoys a cult following and will continue to do so. The new Monster will likely achieve the same status in due time.

I don't really get what you're saying about going for a different design or pay for yoga, etc though. Just because a new design comes out doesn't mean you have to buy it. (??)


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

sender said:


> My OPEN question is a bit mundane, hope you don't mind....
> I own two seiko monsters, black and orange, along with 2 aviation and one Nav b 44 hand wind/ Steinhart watches
> 
> I hear that a SEIKO has come out with the upgraded
> ...


Yes movemt had hacking and hand winding now. Slow change on date? Shouldn't have changed

Sent from my other timekeeping device.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

sender said:


> My OPEN question is a bit mundane, hope you don't mind....
> I own two seiko monsters, black and orange, along with 2 aviation and one Nav b 44 hand wind/ Steinhart watches
> 
> I hear that a SEIKO has come out with the upgraded
> ...


The original is a classic, and so will the new one. If you want to buy a monster, get the one you prefer. I'd get the new one for the movement alone. Also, the new movement should have gradual date change, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been searching too for these new models but I haven't been able to find an online retailer and/or anyone on the evil-bay that sells them. I'm really, really anxious to get my hands on the orange one. Feeling pretty discouraged at the moment. :roll:


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

The Bloody Teeth for me. She sang the loudest to me






















Produced in May 2012


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm gonna be honest, the new markers have really grown on me seeing all these pictures. I can't justify another monster (just recently picked up a shrouded monster), but I do for the most part like the next-gen changes. I'm not really sure the knurled crown goes with the rest of it, but everything else looks A-OK. I can't wait until they become more common and people start modding the parts around. You could do an ALL BLACK Monster II. no black bracelet, but... case, bezel, dial, etc... I know you could before, but at the expense of LE Night Monsters...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

alexiscabel said:


> The Bloody Teeth for me. She sang the loudest to me
> 
> View attachment 791350


That's the one I'm after. It'll look glorious on a NATO w/ a bit of red.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



mrwomble said:


> I doubt you'll ever find them in a UK store - I've never seen one here. You're better off getting one from one of the Singapore dealers anyway.


I don't generally buy my watches in a bricks and mortar stores, but they sell the current Monsters on Amazon.co.uk for £182.

What dealers would you recommend and is it worth it even after import duty?


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

alexiscabel said:


> The Bloody Teeth for me. She sang the loudest to me
> View attachment 791348


Congrats!

I notice you got the rubber strap. Is this one available with a bracelet? I assumed so, but every pic I see has a rubber strap.

I'm having a really hard time deciding between the black and red-tooth versions. Last week I was dead sure I wanted the red. This week, it's the opposite.


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

MarekG said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I notice you got the rubber strap. Is this one available with a bracelet? I assumed so, but every pic I see has a rubber strap.
> 
> I'm having a really hard time deciding between the black and red-tooth versions. Last week I was dead sure I wanted the red. This week, it's the opposite.


This one, the SRP313, has rubber strap only. The black-dial one with all-white hour-markers is in bracelet. Will put this in bracelet eventually. Still deciding which bracelet and if monster bracelets can be purchased from Seiko. 'will ask them later.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

alexiscabel said:


> This one, the SRP313, has rubber strap only. The black-dial one with all-white hour-markers is in bracelet. Will put this in bracelet eventually. Still deciding which bracelet and if monster bracelets can be purchased from Seiko. 'will ask them later.


You need to buy an Orange Monster and ship it to me. NOW. How much are these in USD with the exchange rate if you were to do so?? (Hypothetically of course)


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



thekitkatshuffler said:


> I don't generally buy my watches in a bricks and mortar stores, but they sell the current Monsters on Amazon.co.uk for £182.
> 
> What dealers would you recommend and is it worth it even after import duty?


monster

have a look here. I got mine here and I know of other people that have not had import charges


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> monster
> 
> have a look here. I got mine here and I know of other people that have not had import charges


Doesn't seem they have any of the new ones


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> monster
> 
> have a look here. I got mine here and I know of other people that have not had import charges


Yep, that's just what I was going to suggest too. I got my (previous-generation) Black Monster from there, insanely fast shipping time and no import duty - comes out a lot cheaper than buying from Amazon UK. No idea when they'll bring out the new Monsters though.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You need to buy an Orange Monster and ship it to me. NOW. How much are these in USD with the exchange rate if you were to do so?? (for real of course)


+1
|>


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just saw the new monsters on sale here in my local watch store. The price seems to be around USD 240 - 260 for the rubber strap versions, but could probably get them cheaper. 
They somehow don't feel and look as solid as the old Monsters though.....

Regards,


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Just saw the new monsters on sale here in my local watch store. The price seems to be around USD 240 - 260 for the rubber strap versions, but could probably get them cheaper.
> They somehow don't feel and look as solid as the old Monsters though.....
> 
> Regards,


Its probably because they are on rubber strap...coupled with the natual human tendancy to doubt the worthiness of the newest generation of a classic.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting observation. You may have a point..


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SYRUP ???*



Citizen V said:


> Haha. Alternative nickname for new orange monster = Syrup?


LOL...good one


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

I still prefer my old BM in anvil. Looks tougher than hell


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


> monster
> 
> have a look here. I got mine here and I know of other people that have not had import charges


Thanks for the link, mate. I assume they ship from the Far East then if there's an import charge risk? Might be worth the risk so long as they're all legit and above board.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I NEED the SRP315 but can't find it anywhere. Where can you buys these???????


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



sender said:


> My OPEN question is a bit mundane, hope you don't mind....
> I own two seiko monsters, black and orange, along with 2 aviation and one Nav b 44 hand wind/ Steinhart watches
> 
> I hear that a SEIKO has come out with the upgraded
> ...


as previously mentioned, i find the differences minimal. i too have the old BM and having a hard time pushing myself to pull the trigger on the new one... but if you do not yet own one, i think the new monsters are the way to go! ;-)


----------



## yogzter (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



00Photo said:


> I NEED the SRP315 but can't find it anywhere. Where can you buys these???????


wanna try this?
watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP315K1

I dont know if that website legit or not, but from other thread I saw it pretty legit with all the positive review
I'm gonna get it from there probably later hahaha, saving my money first.

*they even give you seiko international warranty too, with manufacturer stamp :think:


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Just be patient -- they'll be at all the usual places within a month or two, maybe sooner.

I don't have a monster, so this is the perfect time for me to pick one up.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Looks like they don't have the orange model in stock. It is for the best though [for my pocket only], I would have probably gone for it.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



yogzter said:


> wanna try this?
> watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP315K1
> 
> I dont know if that website legit or not, but from other thread I saw it pretty legit with all the positive review
> ...


Yeah watches88 is legit.
Strange that the SRP313 is $24 cheaper than the SRP315 though. Both are on strap. Is it less popular already?


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Perhaps they are watching the forums and see that it is more desirable, so they adjusted the price accordingly. :-d


----------



## k-man84 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I have to say that I have always found the original monsters, well, ugly. Despite being a Seiko fan and owning several models. But after reading this long thread (including the same 3 questions asked over and over) I am sold on the SRP313. Love them red teeth!


----------



## morpheuzzz (Jul 31, 2010)

Just wanted to share my 307, which made the agonizing drive through horrendous traffic more bearable today. After collecting only G-Shocks so far, this is my first Seiko, and it won't be the last.

I love the slick looks of this piece, and it photographs very well.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Citizen V said:


> Yeah watches88 is legit.
> Strange that the SRP313 is $24 cheaper than the SRP315 though. Both are on strap. Is it less popular already?


They may be legit, but they seem a bit on the expensive side. Comparing their prices on other pieces I know I could get elsewhere, they are the highest. I might have to wait and buy elsewhere. I want the new Orange Monster on bracelet anyway and they don't have it, so yeah...


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



sirgilbert357 said:


> Comparing their prices on other pieces I know I could get elsewhere, they are the highest. I might have to wait and buy elsewhere.


Were you able to find these new models (I am especially interested in the Orange Monster model) at other online dealers?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

No, I was referring to their pricing of the SNE107 and the Seiko Solar Diver Chronos. All of those models can be had for significantly less elsewhere. Makes me think their prices on the new Monsters are a bit high.


----------



## yogzter (Aug 19, 2012)

morpheuzzz said:


> Just wanted to share my 307, which made the agonizing drive through horrendous traffic more bearable today. After collecting only G-Shocks so far, this is my first Seiko, and it won't be the last.
> 
> I love the slick looks of this piece, and it photographs very well.


Where did you buy that? Did you buy it online or?

cool looking watch!!! |>


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Why have only people in the Philippines been able to get these so far? It's been like 4 weeks already. 

I'm an American of Filipino heritage, am I eligible for a new Monster now? lol


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Likestheshiny said:


> Just be patient -- they'll be at all the usual places within a month or two, maybe sooner.


You are asking watch addicts to be patient and wait a month or two........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :-d


----------



## yk1michael (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

That is very nice indeed.


----------



## morpheuzzz (Jul 31, 2010)

yogzter said:


> Where did you buy that? Did you buy it online or?
> 
> cool looking watch!!! |>


Thanks for the nod!

Got it off a local AD in Manila. Fortunate that we have them here.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

Ninjastar said:


> Why have only people in the Philippines been able to get these so far? It's been like 4 weeks already.
> 
> I'm an American of Filipino heritage, am I eligible for a new Monster now? lol


If you're willing to take a field trip in the "motherland" I guess you are. :-!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the watches88 link, now it's a matter of deciding whether to pull the trigger or not.
I have $ sitting in my paypal account waiting for another watch that's being manufactured....decisions, decisions!


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

morpheuzzz said:


> Just wanted to share my 307, which made the agonizing drive through horrendous traffic more bearable today. After collecting only G-Shocks so far, this is my first Seiko, and it won't be the last.
> 
> I love the slick looks of this piece, and it photographs very well.


sweet shot!!!! liking the whitish indices more than the greenish ones on the old monsters!!!! congrats man on your new monster! More... more... more...! ;-)


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to see the design didn't change drastically. Hard to mess with perfection IMO. The original Orange Monster will always be a thing of beauty.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the old OM better than the BM, but the new BM seems to outclass the new OM.

Anyway, need to see these babies in person. I guess in the U.S., it definitely requires some patience.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am UK based. Where can I get my hands on the SRP307 and how much does it cost?


----------



## dmz (Nov 12, 2008)

Omegafanboy said:


> I am UK based. Where can I get my hands on the SRP307 and how much does it cost?


Here: watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP307K1
Haven't seen it online anywhere else yet.


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Just ordered a 313K1, will have to source a bracelet later. Will post photos when it arrives. If you have a monster bracelet in your drawer, hit me with a PM. 



-JS


----------



## Relentless (Aug 14, 2012)

This "New Monster" is HIDEOUS...they should have added the chrome to the old indices and it would have improved the Original. This "New Monster" looks like a child's toy, or worse. I will not be participating on this one. Way to .... up a good design Seiko.

Relentless


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> This "New Monster" is HIDEOUS...they should have added the chrome to the old indices and it would have improved the Original. This "New Monster" looks like a child's toy, or worse. I will not be participating on this one. Way to .... up a good design Seiko.


Considering that the new monster looks an awful lot like the old monster, it's a bit tricky to see how you're transitioning from "good design" to "HIDEOUS... looks like child's toy, or worse." The indices got pointier, and the minute numbers disappeared. That's all it takes to make it look like a child's toy to you? Or, do you think white indices look more childish than mildly greenish ones?


----------



## Cscottsss (Jan 11, 2012)

So any idea when US retailers will begin getting these??


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Likestheshiny said:


> Considering that the new monster looks an awful lot like the old monster, it's a bit tricky to see how you're transitioning from "good design" to "HIDEOUS... looks like child's toy, or worse." The indices got pointier, and the minute numbers disappeared. That's all it takes to make it look like a child's toy to you? Or, do you think white indices look more childish than mildly greenish ones?


+2
as mentioned, they look too close to the old monsters... too close... i have the old BM and still on the fence if i should get one...


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

watches88 has them in now. $280 for the rubber strap, $369 for the brown/orange dial with bracelet. watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP315K1 watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP311K1 This doesn't include shipping. Of course, watches88 is usually higher priced than most places. When creationwatches.com gets them, I'm assuming they will be priced right.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

arr said:


> watches88 has them in now. $280 for the rubber strap, $369 for the brown/orange dial with bracelet. watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP315K1 watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP311K1 This doesn't include shipping. Of course, watches88 is usually higher priced than most places. When creationwatches.com gets them, I'm assuming they will be priced right.


The old model is about two hundred dollars, give or take. Even if this new model will be cheaper than on watches 88 it will never be on the part with the old model. I guess that the price cannot be lowered with much more.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, given that Watches88 and Creation Watches both still have the original Black Monster on rubber, we can figure a ballpark on what Creation will charge for the new Monster.

Original Monster:
Watches88 - $259
Creation - $179

The difference is that Creation is 31% cheaper. So if we assume Creation will be 31% cheaper on the new Monster than Watches88 at $279 for the new Black Monster on rubber, we can assume that Creation will be in the ballpark of $223 for the new Black Monster on rubber. 

And furthermore, the disparity at Creation between the original Orange Monster on the bracelet versus rubber is $215 versus $182, or 18%. So an 18% increase over estimated cost of the new Black Monster on rubber at Creation would put the new Black Monster on the bracelet at Creation at an estimated $279. 

TL;DR: Making assumptions and estimates, Creation will sell the new Black Monster rubber for $223 and on the bracelet for $279. 

Not a bad increase in price. But I still prefer the original Monster. I don't like all the color comos of the new Monster, nor the red second hand on the new Black Monster.


----------



## dmz (Nov 12, 2008)

SRP309K1

My first Monster. So far, seems to be running +/-5 sec per day. Very impressed. Got it from Watches88.com... made it to Canada very quickly.

iPhone photos:


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> The old model is about two hundred dollars, give or take. Even if this new model will be cheaper than on watches 88 it will never be on the part with the old model. I guess that the price cannot be lowered with much more.


You can't compare the prices between models until both are on the market at the same time. The old model won't still be $200 once the newer one becomes commonly available. Once it fully saturates the market, we can probably expect the new model to cost roughly what the old one did, plus any difference in wholesale price. That might take awhile though.

*edit* Am I reading this right that the new black monster on bracelet is only $284? Also, am I an idiot or is the Orange Monster that dmz bought not there at all?


----------



## dmz (Nov 12, 2008)

Likestheshiny said:


> Am I reading this right that the new black monster on bracelet is only $284? Also, am I an idiot or is the Orange Monster that dmz bought not there at all?


It was there, they must have sold out. I'm glad I jumped on it. And that price sounds about right.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> It was there, they must have sold out. I'm glad I jumped on it. And that price sounds about right.


Huh, so the mixed-colour monsters are significantly more expensive than the "vanilla" ones. With Watches88's higher markup, we can probably expect the regular monsters to hit the cheaper stores for not too much more than the previous model cost. Of course, if the OM already sold out at Watches88, if the other stores are smart they'll keep their prices higher until the product becomes more common.


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is my new 313k1 on a mesh bracelet. Basically just a monster but with better timekeeping. I definitely wish they offered the 313 with a bracelet as I really don't like the rubber, but I do rather like the red accents.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

The mesh looks very nice, but to me that watch screams for a black leather or rubber strap with red stitching.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

morpheuzzz said:


> Just wanted to share my 307, which made the agonizing drive through horrendous traffic more bearable today. After collecting only G-Shocks so far, this is my first Seiko, and it won't be the last.
> 
> I love the slick looks of this piece, and it photographs very well.


Ahhhhhhhh, crap!!!!!!!

WHY, oh why, did I stop in the Seiko forum today to see what's new????????

Have regretted selling my SKX779 for quite a while. Looks like the SRP307 is now on my shortlist (in competition with the Citizen BN0100 or BN0101).

Arrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

drspaceman said:


> Here is my new 313k1 on a mesh bracelet. Basically just a monster but with better timekeeping. I definitely wish they offered the 313 with a bracelet as I really don't like the rubber, but I do rather like the red accents.
> View attachment 809628


The Bloody Teeth 313... bloody beautiful!


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Likestheshiny said:


> The mesh looks very nice, but to me that watch screams for a black leather or rubber strap with red stitching.


That's Right, right. What I like about the 313 is that it'll look good in bracelet, rubber or leather IMO. Mine's still in rubber, and I'll be giving it a set of a monster bracelet and custom leather strap also. For the leather, it'll be thick and tough with red stitchings


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

teeth like indices not me..but the black bezel is a something that Seiko should have been used for years.


----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha just looking at these beautiful watches and have noticed that the record on the radio is "Daddy...I've fallen for a Monster!!"...now that IS a sign huh!!


----------



## dmz (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure how the lume compares to the old monster, but this is pretty bright...








SRP309K1


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

I think the dial looks so much cleaner without the numbers. I'm looking forward to seeing this pop up here at stateside vendors.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice shot. This convinces me that the new OM is worth getting.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

I like the new Monster very much! Where can i buy it? Anyone a good adress....


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Rickson said:


> I like the new Monster very much! Where can i buy it? Anyone a good adress....


Yes, was posted last page :


arr said:


> watches88 has them in now. $280 for the rubber strap, $369 for the brown/orange dial with bracelet. watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP315K1 watches88. SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP311K1 This doesn't include shipping. Of course, watches88 is usually higher priced than most places. When creationwatches.com gets them, I'm assuming they will be priced right.


If you can wait longer, other sites may stock them at cheaper prices like creationwatches mention in the post.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Citizen V

Sorry for not being clear.., but I meant a good/reliable adress in Singapore, Hong Kong or the Philippines....


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

One question : did seiko improved the crown threads? I have 2 old monsters and crowns are rough and make only 1.5 turns...

Rgds

- Tapatalk


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

Just received the new OM. I am very pleased with it so far. The finish is much, much better compared to the older model.










PS: The bracelet is kinda useless for me, I decided to use the one from my older Monster. This way I can reduce a bit the price of it too. Check the Sales Corner or PM me if you're interested.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

mihaixp said:


> Just received the new OM. I am very pleased with it so far. The finish is much, much better compared to the older model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

Rickson said:


> @ Citizen V
> 
> Sorry for not being clear.., but I meant a good/reliable adress in Singapore, Hong Kong or the Philippines....


Sorry Rickson, I think I bought the last SRP BM from Watches88 in KL last Sunday (it just arrived Wednesday). I don't see any more for sale online at the moment. I asked Louis at Watches88 if he had any idea from Seiko when the next batch of new Monsters would be released. He said that Seiko NEVER tells them about their production runs.


----------



## AdrianC (Nov 21, 2011)

@ mihaixp - Congratulations!
I saw it today on _ceasornicar.ro_. It's very nice.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

@ one_watch
And the waiting for us continues...... 

Congrats with yours man!!!


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello from Melbourne . I am new to the forum and my new monster just arrived


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)

How do I add photos with iPhone?


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

_*Here's Mine...






*_


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

^ The Black Monster looks awesome. I never noticed the chapter ring is kind of gray on the new model. Gives it some nice depth with the subtle contrasting color.


----------



## watchraider (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

i like the new style of the hour marks. i think it makes the watch looks more dynamic. any info on the price? how's the 4R36 compared to the 7S26?

seeing this makes me crave. too damn bad stores don't ship to my country, if they do though i hate dealing with the customs...


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*




















i think i figuered it out


----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*









oh sorry, I accidentally posted the Bernhardt Sea Shark. I messed up.


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

@lustak: Yep that's mine! But I can't put mine on until my bday in 10 more days.
Curious: What is your wrist diameter? The watch looks great on the laptop screen, but I'm worrying it will look too big on my 7 1/4 in wrist.


----------



## Tanacing (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Seiko Diver's 200m kinetic SKA427P1.


----------



## Lustak (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I am 7. Enjoy your present! I got it from watches 88 as well. Not sue if they have any more left . 
Got into watches in the last few months and just added nighthawk, mako blue xl and seiko snze59k. I have a feeling I am just starting


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

FYI... for those in North America, just noticed a few popped up on that auction site. $250 shipped for the SRP OM. Not bad...

Seiko Superior SRP309 Men's New Generation 200M Monster Automatic Dive Watch | eBay

Other variants can be found with a bit of searching.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



captaincaveman79 said:


> FYI... for those in North America, just noticed a few popped up on that auction site. $250 shipped for the SRP OM. Not bad...
> 
> Seiko Superior SRP309 Men's New Generation 200M Monster Automatic Dive Watch | eBay
> 
> Other variants can be found with a bit of searching.


Sweet! Now I just need one of my preferred vendors to sell it...it should be everywhere in time for Christmas.


----------



## Lc125 (Jul 24, 2011)

Man thats really tough to pick one of these..Liking the white numbers on the bezel of the 315, but loving the dail of the 311..
the semi stainless body on the 315 makes it nice to put it on a OEM monster bracelet..the 311 already comes with a bracelet..

Clueless.. been back and forth between the two past several days..both is not an option though


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

AdrianC said:


> @ mihaixp - Congratulations!
> I saw it today on _ceasornicar.ro_. It's very nice.


Thanks. 

The hunt is still on. Does anyone know if other online sellers started selling the new model (others except for watches88) at lower prices?


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Duty Free Island has the black dial SRP307K1 for $209, here: SRP307K1 - 2013 SEIKO AUTOMATIC 4R36 BLACK MONSTER PROFESSIONAL DIVERS 200m WATCH $209 They don't have the other versions, however.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazon has some variants.

Amazon.com: monster srp seiko: Watches


mihaixp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The hunt is still on. Does anyone know if other online sellers started selling the new model (others except for watches88) at lower prices?


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

arr said:


> Duty Free Island has the black dial SRP307K1 for $209, here: SRP307K1 - 2013 SEIKO AUTOMATIC 4R36 BLACK MONSTER PROFESSIONAL DIVERS 200m WATCH $209 They don't have the other versions, however.


Wow, best price to date. 209 for an BM on bracelet. Not too far off the SKX monster. Noticed the original BM prices are dropping but not much.


----------



## chlau00 (Feb 9, 2012)

My new SRP313K1 says hello.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## superlative (Nov 2, 2008)

dmz said:


> SRP309K1
> 
> My first Monster. So far, seems to be running +/-5 sec per day. Very impressed. Got it from Watches88.com... made it to Canada very quickly.
> 
> ...


brilliant lume from the monster ... as always


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's mine 3 days old. Never had a watch glow in the DAY before! It's still glowing at 6:30am after all night.


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

chlau00 said:


> My new SRP313K1 says hello.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


I may have missed it, but can you post a full lume shot of the Bloody Tooth Monster? Is the red outline visible under full lume?
Thx
Pdarnall


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice! Haven't been active on WUS for a while due to life, but I was quite happy to come across this thread when I logged back in! I'm interested in getting a black one and making the new movement the base for some future mods.


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

Arrived today so i am pretty happy. Feels both familiar and different to my tissot sea-touch.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

swapped the straps, now they look much better


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

My suggestion is to get both..I had the same situation as u that time, but after a month i bought the srp313, I get the black one srp311 too..I can't resist by not looking at the black one whenever I passby shops so to ease my thoughts I grab it.


----------



## chlau00 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pdarnall said:


> I may have missed it, but can you post a full lume shot of the Bloody Tooth Monster? Is the red outline visible under full lume?
> Thx
> Pdarnall


Hi sorry for the delay, here it is










Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks! I thought the red lines might glow with the lume. Still a very sweet watch. 
I'm on the fence about about getting a new Monster. I have the new Solar Air Diver..... The automatic looks so sweet.

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## robbluez (Oct 11, 2012)

New member. Showing my newest find.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow! The new monsters are really nice!

Just in today:


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Have bought 2 watches and try to swap them. Here are the pictures.
SRP315K1 in SRP307K1 watch case.








SRP307K1 in SRP315K1 watch case.








Both of them.








Compare SRP307K1 with SZEN002








Finally i prefer this.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Got this from a recent trip in Bangkok - The Limited Edition Zamba Monster. It has the new 4R36 movement as well.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

sumo007 said:


> Have bought 2 watches and try to swap them. Here are the pictures.
> SRP315K1 in SRP307K1 watch case.
> View attachment 847255
> 
> ...


You just swapped the bezels of the 315 and 307, right? Was this an easy DIY or special watchmaking skills and tools needed?


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> You just swapped the bezels of the 315 and 307, right? Was this an easy DIY or special watchmaking skills and tools needed?


No, I swap the movement with hands by open the case back. I think you can do it by yourself.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

sumo007 said:


> No, I swap the movement with hands by open the case back. I think you can do it by yourself.


Which is actually the same result but yes that's easier than dismantling the bezels I think. Thanks. I got it now.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> Which is actually the same result but yes that's easier than dismantling the bezels I think. Thanks. I got it now.


Welcome and enjoy it.


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Best looking limited Ed monster so far,try to contact Thai seller but they only ships within Thailand only..guess not fated to own this beauty now.


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Hummmm - looks like family to me...

I've got the wrong diver...

The Air Divers crystal is 32MM, how about the Monsters?

Philip


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

For those who may be interested, my video review of the SRP313K1 went live today - Seiko Monster SRP313K1 Dive Watch Review - YouTube

-JS


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

rsimpsss said:


> Which is actually the same result but yes that's easier than dismantling the bezels I think. Thanks. I got it now.


One of the crowns is pvd so he has to open the casebacks.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my, what can we say about this one... um.. it has Fantastic Lume!?!?

On the down side, the pointy indices do nothing (almost as though they took their idea from the Benarus Megalodon). 









The new crown design (looks like some of the tauchmeister/deep blue divers) is cheap looking and kills it. The Limited Edition Zamba Monster has a great looking crown, so why change a good thing?

















Sure it may be difficult in todays market to come up with something hot, new and fresh and as good as the original BM and OM for such a low cost, but this one is a sinking boat IMHO.

Why not take the original and change the glass, make it a sapphire crystal with an inner AR coating? Then swap out the (robust but highly inaccurate 7S26) for a wonderful 6R15? Lastly, take the original styled indices and give them a thin silver border like the Seiko MM300? All this for say $100 more than the original, and now you'd have a watch!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Does not related to topic title...ain't we suppose to post srp seiko monster here and talks about it only..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I only wish Seiko had gone farther with the colors.
Right now, it's too much, and yet not enough - for me.

Kinda like trying to play ping-pong or baseball with 5 guys: too many for the former, too few for the latter.



ditoy_eagle said:


> Got this from a recent trip in Bangkok - The Limited Edition Zamba Monster. It has the new 4R36 movement as well.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Why not take the original and change the glass, make it a sapphire crystal with an inner AR coating? Then swap out the (robust but highly inaccurate 7S26) for a wonderful 6R15? Lastly, take the original styled indices and give them a thin silver border like the Seiko MM300? All this for say $100 more than the original, and now you'd have a watch!


It's pretty safe to say that if Seiko wanted this to be a nicer, more expensive watch, then they would have made a nicer, more expensive watch. Price points exist for a reason.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Likestheshiny said:


> It's pretty safe to say that *if Seiko wanted this to be* a nicer, more expensive watch, then *they would have made *a nicer, more expensive watch.


So, Seiko is kinda like Chuck Norris in that sense. Omnipotent.


----------



## Xalexon (May 12, 2012)

I was never a fan of the old monsters but these new ones..... change things.

About the black monster, the hour indices are applied metal indices correct? And also are the hands metal outlined or white outlined?
Most of the pictures make the hands and hour marker outlines look white, just hoping for some clarification.


----------



## amrhmzn (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello!
question!is there a fake new seiko monster? =)


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

The new monster design is based on the Alba Manta Ray, a design that came out way before the Megalodon and of course Seiko owns Alba. If you want to talk about design originaliy, the Megalodon's markers reminds me of the Autozilla.



supawabb said:


> Oh my, what can we say about this one... um.. it has Fantastic Lume!?!?
> 
> On the down side, the pointy indices do nothing (almost as though they took their idea from the Benarus Megalodon).


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

Xalexon said:


> I was never a fan of the old monsters but these new ones..... change things.
> 
> About the black monster, the hour indices are applied metal indices correct? And also are the hands metal outlined or white outlined?
> Most of the pictures make the hands and hour marker outlines look white, just hoping for some clarification.


SRP307K1 owner. The hour "teeth" have narrow shiny chrome edges. The minute marks are flat silver paint.



> Hello!
> question!is there a fake new seiko monster? =)


Just buy from a reputable dealer. Can't imagine why someone would go to the trouble of faking $300 watch. It's not a Rolex.


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

Love these new MONSTERS!!


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Those of you who have grabbed a new Monster; does it come with the same high quality bracelet as the old one?


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Can't imagine why someone would go to the trouble of faking $300 watch. It's not a Rolex.


There are fake $50 Seiko 5 watches out there. It's not a stretch to imagine that there will be fake new monsters at some point.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Likestheshiny said:


> There are fake $50 Seiko 5 watches out there. It's not a stretch to imagine that there will be fake new monsters at some point.


Is right. I'm surprised people are so quick to poo-poo the idea of copies of cheap watches, especially when you look at the market for "homage" watches being so strong. If someone like Yobokies can knock out (and I don't mean that disrespectfully as I'm sure Harold does top notch work) these nice looking versions of classic models then why would the black market not be able to do the same?


----------



## amrhmzn (Aug 24, 2012)

Likestheshiny said:


> There are fake $50 Seiko 5 watches out there. It's not a stretch to imagine that there will be fake new monsters at some point.


for sure the new monster also has a feiko.huh.? :think::think::think:


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

here mine...more pics coming on da way...


----------



## Xalexon (May 12, 2012)

New monsters in stock at creation watches
Seiko Automatic Monster Divers Orange Dial SRP309K1 SRP309K SRP309 Mens Watch
The price is kinda disappointing


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I actually don't think $300 is an unreasonable price for how much watch you get. But, I'll still happily wait until market saturation puts it closer to $200.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I doubt we see $200. I can't imagine these will be cheaper than the plastic tunas. $250 is way more likely.


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

mihaixp said:


> Just received the new OM. I am very pleased with it so far. The finish is much, much better compared to the older model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the bracelet from the new Monster identical to the one from the old Monster? Is the part number (49X8-G.C Z) the same?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

joebangaa said:


> Is the bracelet from the new Monster identical to the one from the old Monster? Is the part number (49X8-G.C Z) the same?


i've read the new bracelet is lighter than the old.
but the old bracelet definitely fits the new.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

SO I JUST GOT IN MY SRP313 MONSTER. ALREADY LOVE IT!!!!! LOVE THE HACKING AND WINDING MOVEMENT NOT TO MENTION THE BLOODY TEETH! ONLY THING IS IT DOES NOT COME ON THE BRACELET WICH DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. SO IM LOOKING FOR IMPUT. I BOUGHT TWO BRACELETS A GENERIC BRACELET FROM THE BAY OR YOBOKIES HAMMER BRACELET?


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

Xalexon said:


> New monsters in stock at creation watches
> Seiko Automatic Monster Divers Orange Dial SRP309K1 SRP309K SRP309 Mens Watch
> The price is kinda disappointing


Same price as I just paid for my BFK, so I don't think it's unreasonable. Shame the SRP313 doesn't come with a bracelet though and an extra £41 for the SRP311 is a disappointingly high premium.

I might email Creation to see if they'll send by EMS rather than Fed Ex to try to mitigate the possibility of Import Duties in the UK.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

ZENSKX781 said:


> View attachment 858679
> View attachment 858673
> SO I JUST GOT IN MY SRP313 MONSTER. ALREADY LOVE IT!!!!! LOVE THE HACKING AND WINDING MOVEMENT NOT TO MENTION THE BLOODY TEETH! ONLY THING IS IT DOES NOT COME ON THE BRACELET WICH DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. SO IM LOOKING FOR IMPUT. I BOUGHT TWO BRACELETS A GENERIC BRACELET FROM THE BAY OR YOBOKIES HAMMER BRACELET?


Hard to tell without a wrist shot, but I really don't like the look of it on the Hammer from that picture.

Oh, and no need to shout mate. ;-)


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

ZENSKX781 said:


> View attachment 858679
> View attachment 858673
> SO I JUST GOT IN MY SRP313 MONSTER. ALREADY LOVE IT!!!!! LOVE THE HACKING AND WINDING MOVEMENT NOT TO MENTION THE BLOODY TEETH! ONLY THING IS IT DOES NOT COME ON THE BRACELET WICH DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. SO IM LOOKING FOR IMPUT. I BOUGHT TWO BRACELETS A GENERIC BRACELET FROM THE BAY OR YOBOKIES HAMMER BRACELET?


Why not just buy the real thing?

- Seiko Bracelet SKX779/781


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the link. It's almost twice as much to order it from Seiko.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought the SRP315 for $235 shipped in two days.


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

nervexpro55 said:


> I just bought the SRP315 for $235 shipped in two days.


Where?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

jalisco said:


> Where?


BlueDial.com


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

SRP315 was dropped off at my door friday and here it is on a MM300 strap.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like Bluedial caught on and increased the price.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Either that or he used a coupon code.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Coupon code good till I think October 31.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

dmckean44 said:


> I doubt we see $200. I can't imagine these will be cheaper than the plastic tunas. $250 is way more likely.


I paid $209.00 for mine which included shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i've read the new bracelet is lighter than the old.
> but the old bracelet definitely fits the new.


Thanks for the response. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I received an email from Creation Watches this morning, they now have the new Monsters in stock at around 50% off.

Watches of the week


----------



## gmttoo (Apr 11, 2008)

peakay said:


> I received an email from Creation Watches this morning, they now have the new Monsters in stock at around 50% off.
> 
> Watches of the week


Heh Heh - I got that email too...made my week! Been waiting AGES for Raul to get them in.
313 duly ordered - hoping it will be here by Friday...cannot wait!
Going straight onto a Monster bracelet I think.....:-d


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Why not just buy the real thing?
> 
> - Seiko Bracelet SKX779/781


Thanks for the link, mate. Makes the 313 all the more appealing now I know the genuine bracelet is available to switch out for a reasonable price. :-!


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Checking in mine!










Happy so far with the handwind function.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I love that this thread has gone on long enough that people are repeating the news that Creation and Bluedial have these in stock, without realizing that we talked about it pages ago.

(And, I'm not being sarcastic. I don't expect people to read 20-something pages before posting. It just means that the thread will live forever.)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Really liking the way that Isofrane strap looks on there, I just might have to get one for mine.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Likestheshiny said:


> I love that this thread has gone on long enough that people are repeating the news that Creation and Bluedial have these in stock, without realizing that we talked about it pages ago.


They go in and out of stock.


----------



## Borjitsu (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello jlconferido, can I ask you a few questions please? witch size is this isofrane strap on your monster? 22mm or 20mm? the new monster has sime lug size as the antic one?
in another threads people talk about put 22mm isofrane on 20mm monster, if your is 20mm how does it looks?
Thanks!


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

@Borjitsu 

Hi. I used my 20 mm Isofrane. It looks snug as it is the right size. The old monsters also have 20 mm lugs. I highly recommend the Isofrane on the monster. I also think that the Marine Master rubber strap will look good on the monster. Hth 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Borjitsu (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your quick answer @jlconferido


----------



## Borjitsu (Oct 26, 2012)

sorry @jlconferido I forgot one more question, did your seiko monster spring bars work on Isofrane or you had to change them all for a thin one?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

when you ppl change straps...do you all ever use back the original 2.5mm spring bars?
or use whatever smaller sized bars that fit the strap?

reason i ask is cos i once changed straps and used a standard 1.8mm spring bar, it somehow didnt fit the lug hole as well probably due to the pin also being proportionately smaller.
and i've read that prolonged usage of a smaller spring bar will only just enlarge the lug hole due to it constantly shifting.
so now, i will only ever use the 2.5mm bars in the monster and am looking for a nice rubber strap that's not as long as the z20, and that will fit the 2.5mm bars.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Everdying said:


> when you ppl change straps...do you all ever use back the original 2.5mm spring bars?
> or use whatever smaller sized bars that fit the strap?
> 
> reason i ask is cos i once changed straps and used a standard 1.8mm spring bar, it somehow didnt fit the lug hole as well probably due to the pin also being proportionately smaller.
> ...


Wjean on eBay who sells the popular mesh straps sells spring bars that are 1.8mm in diameter but have the larger seiko lug pins.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> Wjean on eBay who sells the popular mesh straps sells spring bars that are 1.8mm in diameter but have the larger seiko lug pins.


ah thats nice.
tho the only wjean i see on ebay has no items for sale.
or does he go by a diff username?

k, nm found it...its wjean28.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

i was going to get the 313 but when i saw the 311...had used some nato straps but reverted back to the original bracelet.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

seehoo said:


> i was going to get the 313 but when i saw the 311...had used some nato straps but reverted back to the original bracelet.


nice.
do u have any experience with the older monster bracelet?
perhaps u can tell us if there really is a difference in weight etc.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

@Borjitsu 

I use thin spring bars. You can use fat spring bars with an Isofrane but you need to apply silicone grease to the spring bar to put it on. I'm just lazy to to put the fat spring bars in. 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Borjitsu (Oct 26, 2012)

thank you very much @jlconferido! now is time to buy an Isofrane


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)

Everdying said:


> nice.
> do u have any experience with the older monster bracelet?
> perhaps u can tell us if there really is a difference in weight etc.


i used to have the old OM...but usually wore it with a Nato. from what i can remember though there is not much difference,best is to find out by weighing both the old and new models.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Borjitsu said:


> thank you very much @jlconferido! now is time to buy an Isofrane


You are most welcome! I just put in my fat spring bars and with liberal amounts of silicon grease it's no hassle to remove them. Isofrane is a must for any monster fanboy.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i've read the new bracelet is lighter than the old.
> but the old bracelet definitely fits the new.


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

joebangaa said:


> Can anyone confirm this?


CONFIRM! The old monster bracelet 100% can fit the new monsters..I use my SKX 781 orange monster bracelet on srp 313 too last month..


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

melfiz said:


> CONFIRM! The old monster bracelet 100% can fit the new monsters..I use my SKX 781 orange monster bracelet on srp 313 too last month..


I guess what I really wanted to know was whether the bracelet from the new Monster is identical to the bracelet from the old Monster. I think at this point we've established that the old Monster bracelet FITS the new Monster, but are the bracelets identical with the same part number (49X8-G.C Z)? Everdying is claiming that the new bracelet is lighter than the old one, which I personally find to be a turnoff...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

joebangaa said:


> I guess what I really wanted to know was whether the bracelet from the new Monster is identical to the bracelet from the old Monster. I think at this point we've established that the old Monster bracelet FITS the new Monster, but are the bracelets identical with the same part number (49X8-G.C Z)? Everdying is claiming that the new bracelet is lighter than the old one, which I personally find to be a turnoff...


I highly doubt it is lighter. And until someone puts the two side by side on a scale and shows us the weight in grams, I doubt we will have a certain answer. But you know its going to be solid links and (I assume) solid end links, and since the old bracelet fits the new Monsters, you have two options: A.) Trust that Seiko didn't change anything about the bracelet, which is highly likely, or B.) Just buy the new Monster on rubber and order a genuine SKX Monster bracelet and be done with the speculation.

The burden of proof that they are lighter is on the bloke that said that in the first place...someone want to own up??


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

joebangaa said:


> I guess what I really wanted to know was whether the bracelet from the new Monster is identical to the bracelet from the old Monster. I think at this point we've established that the old Monster bracelet FITS the new Monster, but are the bracelets identical with the same part number (49X8-G.C Z)? Everdying is claiming that the new bracelet is lighter than the old one, which I personally find to be a turnoff...


i didnt claim...u claimed i claimed 
i read from one of the posters here or somewhere related, perhaps in this very thread, who bought a SRP311, and said the new bracelet felt lighter.

i have seen the new SRP307 BM, and the model number on the bracelet is definitely the same...but i couldnt tell it was lighter or not as they didnt have an older monster to compare with and i wasnt wearing mine.

EDIT.
ok nevermind, here is the link where the guy said it felt lighter.
http://forums.seikoclubsg.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3480


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i didnt claim...u claimed i claimed
> i read from one of the posters here or somewhere related, perhaps in this very thread, who bought a SRP311, and said the new bracelet felt lighter.
> 
> i have seen the new SRP307 BM, and the model number on the bracelet is definitely the same...but i couldnt tell it was lighter or not as they didnt have an older monster to compare with and i wasnt wearing mine.
> ...


Sorry about that Everdying. My apologies for not being precise. I was mostly too lazy to quote what you had said again. So would you say that you couldn't notice any difference between the stainless steel bracelet on the new Monster and the old Monster? And that the model numbers were the same?

Very interesting that the review in the seikoclubsg link states the bracelet is noticeably lighter. Maybe the black/PVD bracelet is different?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

joebangaa said:


> Sorry about that Everdying. My apologies for not being precise. I was mostly too lazy to quote what you had said again. So would you say that you couldn't notice any difference between the stainless steel bracelet on the new Monster and the old Monster? And that the model numbers were the same?
> 
> Very interesting that the review in the seikoclubsg link states the bracelet is noticeably lighter. Maybe the black/PVD bracelet is different?


ya the model number on both the old and new shiny bracelets are the same.

EDIT.
k, i just took a closer look at the new monster bracelets on both the SRP307 and SRP311...both their bracelets are 49X8-G-C Z.

now i got one question, when did they introduce the Z? my old monster bracelet is just 49X8-G-C with no Z at the end.


----------



## joebangaa (Mar 4, 2012)

Everdying said:


> ya the model number on both the old and new shiny bracelets are the same.
> 
> EDIT.
> k, i just took a closer look at the new monster bracelets on both the SRP307 and SRP311...both their bracelets are 49X8-G-C Z.
> ...


Not sure when they introduced the Z... I bought my OM about 7 months ago off Amazon and it has the Z. I believe the production date of my OM is December 2011.


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

joebangaa said:


> Not sure when they introduced the Z... I bought my OM about 7 months ago off Amazon and it has the Z. I believe the production date of my OM is December 2011.


I think we shall not discuss tis issue here, the best way is u set up a new thread here, maybe some of the pros can answer ur question IMO.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i just got another monster, the SRP313, and its currently running slow by -5s / day.
i hope if it ever breaks in that it runs faster, and not slower.


----------



## Lutek (May 20, 2006)

Old monsters are much nicer. New indexes are childish.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lutek said:


> Old monsters are much nicer. New indexes are childish.


LOL, what?? Triangular indices are "childish"??

That Seiko 55 Fathoms in your sig has triangular indices too, you know...


----------



## EricAtUNC (Oct 24, 2012)

I am planning on buying the SRP315, but I want to get a stainless steel bracelet in addition to the rubber black one that comes with it, to wear for nicer occasions. Does anyone know which to order? Maybe the one for the original OM? I'm new to the Seiko watches, this will be my first one. I chose it because of the look over the 007, but might pick up one of the new versions of the 007 if they come out.

thanks,
Eric


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Lutek said:


> Old monsters are much nicer. New indexes are childish.


The new indices look classy IMO especially with the chrome surrounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

EricAtUNC said:


> I am planning on buying the SRP315, but I want to get a stainless steel bracelet in addition to the rubber black one that comes with it, to wear for nicer occasions. Does anyone know which to order? Maybe the one for the original OM? I'm new to the Seiko watches, this will be my first one. I chose it because of the look over the 007, but might pick up one of the new versions of the 007 if they come out.
> 
> thanks,
> Eric


as mentioned here in previous posts just a couple pages back, the old bracelet will fit.
here is my SRP315 swapped with my old BM bracelet.


----------



## EricAtUNC (Oct 24, 2012)

Everdying said:


> as mentioned here in previous posts just a couple pages back, the old bracelet will fit.
> here is my SRP315 swapped with my old BM bracelet.


Thanks! It looks like it would be 49X8-G-C Z? Amazon shows this http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Watchband-Monster-Watch-Genuine/dp/B0068ETYAY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Eric


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 309 inbound


----------



## alexels (May 14, 2011)

I'm really struggling to get used to the tooth indices. I do like the red tinted second hand on the 307 though, and the knurled crown too. It would look awesome if it were signed, but oh well, maybe when the next iteration of the Monster line comes out.

Totally unrelated, the circle indices on the SKX007 are what made fall in love with that watch, and if they change that, I swear to God, I'm going to send them hate mail every day. EVERY SINGLE DAY. Except for the g-string indices at 6, 9 and 12 o'clock positions. Those can go.

EDIT: the new monster face looks like a man eating plant - see? Man eating plant? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!. It's hideous.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Here is mine:


----------



## Victrw (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I recently got a SRP309K1 Orange monster and it seems to be gaining about 2,5 seconds every minute. I´m a total newb when it comes to watches. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong with it?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Victrw said:


> I recently got a SRP309K1 Orange monster and it seems to be gaining about 2,5 seconds every minute. I´m a total newb when it comes to watches. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong with it?


That's not good. Probably magnetized. Or it could be the same problem as the 7S26 movements where the hairspring is tangled. I'd take it to the watchmaker and get it demagnetized which is really fast and cheap/free.


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

2.5 sec/min ouch! My 307 actually runs about 15-20 sec SLOW per day. I understand most run a little fast. I'm getting ready to open mine and follow the simple directions FOUND HERE. Also, from this article I learned that taking an automatic off at night will help slow it a bit.

About this thread: The thread title is "New SRP Monsters *POST'EM HERE*". After pages of discussion, thanks Robbie409 for finally posting your pic!

Here again is mine.


----------



## dmz (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



One_watch said:


> Also, from this article I learned that taking an automatic off at night will help slow it a bit.


Not necessarily. During the day, on my wrist, my SRP309 loses 3-5 seconds. If I take it off overnight, it gains the time back. So it all depends on the watch.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

my srp315 gains +8-9 secs every day which is not bad.
my srp313 meanwhile, loses -5 secs every day which irritates me a little...wish it goes faster...i lay it on 4 diff positions while resting and they all still lose time.
then again, its still within the 4r36 specs...


----------



## sprh (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

now that I ordered mine I can safely report that the SRP313 just dropped to $200 on Amazon (Bluedial)


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

My trios...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Came sat at 4pm just took 3 links out for my just over 7 inch wrist


----------



## Mathias (Sep 11, 2008)

My first impression of the new monster:

Monster + Tooth

*The Kraken
*







(as seen in 'Pirates of the Caribbean')

*The Kraken Monsters
*
The Black Kraken | The Orange Kraken | The Dark Kraken
The Snappy Kraken :-d | The Infernal Kraken


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Mathias said:


> My first impression of the new monster:
> 
> Monster + Tooth
> 
> ...


YES!!!

My Black Kracken is still swimming toward me. I hope to get eaten this week!

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

kraken? pfft 
star wars sarlacc.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Everdying said:


> kraken? pfft
> star wars sarlacc.











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RamaJama (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I've had my OM SRP309K1 for about two weeks now and I'm a happy camper. My bezel lines up perfectly and it only gains 10 seconds a day and I wear it 24/7. From what I understand thats pretty damn good for an automatic of this calibre. Money well spent.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

RamaJama said:


> Well I've had my OM SRP309K1 for about two weeks now and I'm a happy camper. My bezel lines up perfectly and it only gains 10 seconds a day and I wear it 24/7. From what I understand thats pretty damn good for an automatic of this calibre. Money well spent.


And you're almost through the break in period. It might settle in and run slightly slower, so don't be alarmed if its running +7 or something in a couple more weeks. I've heard, and my experience has been, that Seikos tend to run a bit faster when new and slow down a bit after breaking in.


----------



## RamaJama (Oct 24, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> And you're almost through the break in period. It might settle in and run slightly slower, so don't be alarmed if its running +7 or something in a couple more weeks. I've heard, and my experience has been, that Seikos tend to run a bit faster when new and slow down a bit after breaking in.


This watch is sorta like therapy for me because I'm precise and meticulous in a perfectionist kind of way which can lead to problems so knowing this automatic is not quartz accurate and not getting all bent outta shape about it is a giant step for me. I'm ok with it running fast...it's my monster and it only bites other people


----------



## Flokk (Jun 15, 2012)

Just ordered the 313 from 100% Authentic Citizen, Casio, Seiko & More Watches. Free Worldwide Shipping! for $209 shipped. First Monster and just my second automatic since an old Pro Diver...the hand-wind movement sold me on it. Will post pics when it gets here!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Sarlacc.  I hope that nickname sticks.

I got a classic orange one coming in the mail. The new colors are neat, particularly the burnt orange with black bezel, but the "orange monster" is still the "orange monster" and the others are...well...they aren't.

I always hesitated buying one because of the non hand-winding, non-hacking movement. With those problems resolved, I'm all over it.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice, new versions of the "classic" black and orange monsters on bracelets for $220 and $225. (I guess the orange is $5 more popular?) It didn't take long for them to hit basically the same price as the previous models. Very temping...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

So I assume these are available anywhere now? I'm having a hard time finding one. I was looking to get the black one


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Likestheshiny said:


> Nice, new versions of the "classic" black and orange monsters on bracelets for $220 and $225. (I guess the orange is $5 more popular?) It didn't take long for them to hit basically the same price as the previous models. Very temping...


Uh...where? Who's selling them that cheap on bracelet??


----------



## shall (Aug 14, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Uh...where? Who's selling them that cheap on bracelet??


The link in post #325


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

My SRP315 mod again with Jake B dive-pro dial , shark hands set, aluminium chapter ring.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

sumo007 said:


> My SRP315 mod again with Jake B dive-pro dial , shark hands set, aluminium chapter ring.
> View attachment 888656


 Very plopro very cool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it me or are monsters or heck sheiks autos not sold in stores in NYC I see kinetics but never the autos when I got my 309 I never saw one in person until i opened the box


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

My wife just gave me an early Christmas gift!!


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Hi, could you please tell me what is the second language for the day date in the Japanese model SRP311J?
thanks


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Any consensus on which of the new monsters is the most popular?


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

SRP315 on isofrane. I've got a 6 1/4'' wrist.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



markmv said:


> Hi, could you please tell me what is the second language for the day date in the Japanese model SRP311J?
> thanks


Second language on my SRP307J1 is Arabic.
Hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## Flokk (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

313 arrived yesterday!!! 14~ days to get here (dutyfreeisland.com; free shipping). I think they're out of the SRP313's at the moment. So anyoo--I don't have an older Monster to compare it to, next closest thing is the Seiko SSC017, which is actually heftier than the Monster, so included a few comparison shots. Monster lume wins by a country mile.

All in all, LOVING the new watch, although I wish it were larger. I own "nicer" watches, but something about the look of this face just grabs the eye. Like there's a watch there...but it's being eaten by something from within. With big bloody fangs. It's very aggressive. b-) Probably going to throw it on a black/red/grey Nato, but for now stock band is cool. It's definitely my new daily watch. Few pics:




























Monster vs SSC017. As you can see, not even close. The Monster has by far the best lume I've seen lately.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

& are you claiming to have charged them equally, equal elapsed time after charging until the photo etc.?


----------



## Mr44 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Nice Monster you've got there, Flokk (and the SSC for that matter...)

It's good to hear that Duty Free Island are on the up and up, since their prices seem too good to be true. I, too ordered one (SRP309 model) from them on the 6th and it shipped on the 7th, so I guess I've got a little bit more waiting to do but seeing yours makes me feel a lot more comfortable with my decision to order from there. Enjoy it!


----------



## Flokk (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh said:


> & are you claiming to have charged them equally, equal elapsed time after charging until the photo etc.?


I sat them in a window for 30~ mins. The SSC017 doesn't have bad lume, but there's less of it. Monster lume was crisp and super bright to my eyes, definitely had the edge. I'm not an expert of course. :-!



Mr44 said:


> Nice Monster you've got there, Flokk (and the SSC for that matter...)
> 
> It's good to hear that Duty Free Island are on the up and up, since their prices seem too good to be true. I, too ordered one (SRP309 model) from them on the 6th and it shipped on the 7th, so I guess I've got a little bit more waiting to do but seeing yours makes me feel a lot more comfortable with my decision to order from there. Enjoy it!


Thanks bro. There were quite a few testimonials on WUS saying dutyfreeisland was okay but...always that nervousness! Their customer support is super fast and they'll research your tracking questions too.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Got mine from Dutyfreeisland a few days ago. It gets all sorts of compliments (even in the dark.)

The good:
- Movement winds nicely and keeps good time. 
- Lume is Panerai-grade bright and long-lasting
- Bezel turns crisply and lines up with the indices and case cutouts
- Bracelet is solid, not rattly. Clasp opens crisply, locks securely.
- Finishing is excellent
- Very comfortable, not too thick. Large without feeling oversized.

The bad: 
- Heavy. You do NOT forget this thing is on the wrist, though this is not an issue with straps, because the bracelet is the heavy part.

Compared to the Old Orange Monster:
- I like the knurling on the crown. The polished fluting of the old crown was more cohesive to the aesthetic of the watch, but the new crown is much easier to grip.
- I like the new dial as well. The dial is less cluttered and matches the design of the hands. Overall it looks more 'designed' and less 'parts-bin special' which the old one always had. The old dial and hands never quite fit together the way the new ones do.
- Obviously, the movement...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

My BM showed up about a week ago from dutyfreeisland. Fast shipping. I must've lucked out because it's one of my most accurate mechanicals at less than +1S per day so far on average. Worn on the wrist it doesn't seem to gain or lose time at all. Dial up on the dresser it'll gain 5 seconds overnight and only 1 second crown up. The bezel also lines up perfectly with the dial, something that my Orients could never get right.

Lume is fantastic just like you would expect. The lume shot below is a pretty decent portrayal of how it looks fully charged in real life. I included two other forum favorites, a Mako and Ray, for comparison's sake. The BM noticeably outshines them.

First thing I did was swap the original bracelet for something a bit more substantial. The factory taper from the first link to the clasp was too much for my tastes and the link design seems better suited for a dressier watch. I think the new bracelet is a good match for the chunky toolish nature of the case and bezel. Sized for my 6.75" wrist, it weighs a pretty heft 185 grams on the aftermarket bracelet.

Overall zero regrets. At 300 bucks, I was a bit on the fence as there are alot of boutique options that open up in that price range. But at $225 shipped from DFI, I couldn't pass this up.

Point n' shoot pics below:


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



captaincaveman79 said:


> My BM showed up about a week ago from dutyfreeisland.
> 
> First thing I did was swap the original bracelet for something a bit more substantial.
> 
> I think the new bracelet is a good match for the chunky toolish nature of the case and bezel.


That is one great looking combo!
Where did you get the bracelet if I may ask?
It looks terrific on this watch |>.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Thanks. It's a Strap code Super Engineer II. I picked this one up used from another member in the FS section.



Johnny Wishbone said:


> That is one great looking combo!
> Where did you get the bracelet if I may ask?
> It looks terrific on this watch |>.


----------



## UhrUmbel (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

My Orange Monster


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



UhrUmbel said:


> My Orange Monster


Excellent pic |>


----------



## UhrUmbel (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

THX:-!
Two Pix more:


----------



## Flokk (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Beautiful.

Still loving the Monster as a daily watch. Swapped out the stock 313 band for Nato collection here.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I found it interesting that Seiko-Taiwan calls it "The Fang."

"SEIKO MONSTER "The Fang" เตรียมไล่ล่า! "เขี้ยว" แห่งตำนานปีศาจสายพันธุ์ดุ
ถึงเวลาแล้ว ! กับการปรากฎโฉมครั้งใหม่

หลังจากปิดฉากตำนานแห่งอสูรกายแห่งท้องทะเล ตำนานแห่งวงการนักสะสมนาฬิกาทั่วโลก ที่ต่างดิ้นรน เสาะหา เพื่อให้ได้มาซึ่ง SEIKO Monster อสูรกายสุดอึดแห่งท้องทะเลมาไว้ในครอบครอง มาวันนี้ Monster ได้พลิกโฉมตำนาน เปิดปฐมบทภาคใหม่ให้กับตำนานแห่งนาฬิกาดำน้ำ พร้อมปรากฎกายในรูปโฉมของอสูรกายพันธุ์ใหม่ ผู้สืบทอดตำนานอสูรอย่างยิ่งใหญ่ ในฐานะฮีโร่พันธุ์แกร่งแห่งท้องทะเลลึก _" The Fang " (เดอะ แฟง) "เขี้ยว" แห่งตำนานปีศาจสายพันธุ์ดุ_ ทายาทรุ่นล่าสุด ซึ่ง ไซโก ตั้งใจนำเสนอดีไซน์ที่เคลือบมนต์เสน่ห์ลุ่มลึก ด้วยแรงบันดาลใจในการออกแบบจากเขี้ยวของอสูรร้ายในจินตนาการ น่าตาดุดัน แต่น่าค้นหา น่าครอบครอง และยังมาพร้อมเครื่องใหม่ 4R เพื่อเอาใจสาวกปีศาจที่ต่างจับจ้อง พร้อมใจกันออกตามล่าในทันทีที่ออกอาละวาด !"

Press Release


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I finally broke down and ordered a new SRP309K1 Orange Monster. I had my eye on the old monster for a long time but the lack of hand winding was kind of a bummer. It seems a lot of people are going for the new colour schemes but personally I like the classic Orange/Stainless as I feel it's a good mix of being classy and casual. Makes a bit of a statement without being gaudy. The only thing about these new monsters for me is that I kind of don't like the pointy indices and prefer the old rectangular ones. A lot will disagree with me, I just feel that they give the watch a bit of a cheaper look even if the overall fit and finish is better up close.

I just hope mine arrives quickly without any issues from its long trip overseas. I would hate to have to figure out how the international warranty works but I'm guessing these new monsters are still pretty bullet proof.

P.S. Any tips for how I should evaluate the watch once it arrives?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## dean17300 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

New SRP Mod " Dark Snow"


----------



## goran19 (Aug 11, 2011)

dean17300 said:


> New SRP Mod " Dark Snow"
> 
> View attachment 949422


Good mod!!! I like it!!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't been able to find out for certain, but do all the dial/hand/chapter ring swaps that worked for the old Monster work for the new Monster?


----------



## dean17300 (Apr 11, 2012)

Trel said:


> I haven't been able to find out for certain, but do all the dial/hand/chapter ring swaps that worked for the old Monster work for the new Monster?


Well Harold (yobokies) used the same snow monster dial/chapter ring and sapphire for my SRP311 that he has used in the old monsters. So I would assume the sizes are the same and all should interchange between the old and new .


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Received my "Orange Lamprey" a couple of hours ago! b-)


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my new Orange Monster with bracelet delivered today. $225 with free shipping from HK arrived on the 3rd business day (pretty amazing if you ask me). Nothing extra owing at the door.

Now I have to figure out if I want to try to remove some links myself or take it to the jeweler. I kept reading how the pins on these things are kind of a pain and I have no proper tools so it would be a precision screwdriver/pushpin affair. Should I just do it or is it really that bad?


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

ScrabbleBanshee said:


> I got my new Orange Monster with bracelet delivered today. $225 with free shipping from HK arrived on the 3rd business day (pretty amazing if you ask me). Nothing extra owing at the door.
> 
> Now I have to figure out if I want to try to remove some links myself or take it to the jeweler. I kept reading how the pins on these things are kind of a pain and I have no proper tools so it would be a precision screwdriver/pushpin affair. Should I just do it or is it really that bad?


Pretty straight-forward with a $5 Chinese watchband tool. And even then, it's possible to "spring" the collar if the tool's pin is too large in diameter.







I don't think I'd want to try it with just a screwdriver and push-pin.


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

riffraff said:


> Pretty straight-forward with a $5 Chinese watchband tool. And even then, it's possible to "spring" the collar if the tool's pin is too large in diameter.
> View attachment 953958
> 
> I don't think I'd want to try it with just a screwdriver and push-pin.


Problem with that is I don't have one and getting stuff from those chinese sites takes like 4 weeks and I don't think they sell 'em at the dollar store.  I just hate to pay for things I can do myself, and actually taking it somewhere is a hassle in itself and I want to wear it NOW. The bracelet on this thing could fit a gorilla and my wrist is under 7 inches.

Does the new monster even use the same pin/collar arrangement? From what I understand it is the collar that sucks. Oh yeah, I can see the split in the collar in the hole now... I can't even find a push pin around the house and now I'm scared to even take it to the jeweler. 

Edit: Alright, well whatever I just did it myself using a random assortment of things. Brad nail though a piece of rubber for support to pop the pin mostly out of the collar, then I found a paperclip to be the perfect size to fit in the collar to push the pin the rest of the way out. I used somebody's suggestion somewhere to do it in a shoe box to catch the flying bits and that worked out fine. It seems back together again nicely but I don't know how confident I got the pins back into the collars so I'll just have to keep an eye on things for a while I guess.

This watch looks great on my girly software developer wrist. Now comes the test to see how well it keeps the time, I've synchronized it with my work laptops clock about 7 hours ago, wound it up, and so far it's still spot on as far as I can tell.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

ScrabbleBanshee said:


> I got my new Orange Monster with bracelet delivered today. $225 with free shipping from HK arrived on the 3rd business day (pretty amazing if you ask me). Nothing extra owing at the door.
> 
> Now I have to figure out if I want to try to remove some links myself or take it to the jeweler. I kept reading how the pins on these things are kind of a pain and I have no proper tools so it would be a precision screwdriver/pushpin affair. Should I just do it or is it really that bad?


What is HK? I'm looking for the new SRP's (K1) but they are hard to find and/or expensive. Anyone got any good leads. I think I am leaning on the black right now.


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

cmkworm said:


> What is HK? I'm looking for the new SRP's (K1) but they are hard to find and/or expensive. Anyone got any good leads. I think I am leaning on the black right now.


Hong Kong - eBay seller.

By the way, I found this picture elsewhere on WUS.









But the box mine came in is white, with a blue and then black nested interior and the pillow it came on is black fabric. This particular watch has English/Arabic day names. Any idea, is that abnormal (the box being different)?

This is the box I got exactly:









I'm guessing it's just a case of a fake box to save costs I dunno? The box itself and instructions etc. all look good to me though.

I guess I am just suspicious now, also I am not super blown away by the lume on the thing. It's nice and all but pictures of lumibrite online make it look like it should be lighting the whole dial up practically like a vat of radioactive goo. I have no reference in real life though.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

both my new SRP monsters came in the white box.
but for my 2nd monster, when the shop was packing it, i noticed they used a diff box that didnt fit it properly so i requested for the white box.
so it could be that blue box is just plain laziness on the shop's part and they just took the first one that could fit.


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

Everdying said:


> both my new SRP monsters came in the white box.
> but for my 2nd monster, when the shop was packing it, i noticed they used a diff box that didnt fit it properly so i requested for the white box.
> so it could be that blue box is just plain laziness on the shop's part and they just took the first one that could fit.


In inquired about it. The seller insists that everything including the box is genuine. At this point I don't really have any kind of real evidence to suggest otherwise other than another post I read elsewhere claiming the white box is not genuine so I am inclined to believe them (they have excellent feedback and nothing about the quality of either box or watch screams fake to me). I always give sellers the benefit of the doubt and contact them directly before leaving any kind of feedback.

My watch has been running for 13+ hours now since I set the time and synced it with my PC and it hasn't lost or gained a single second yet.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ScrabbleBanshee said:


> In inquired about it. The seller insists that everything including the box is genuine. At this point I don't really have any kind of real evidence to suggest otherwise other than another post I read elsewhere claiming the white box is not genuine so I am inclined to believe them (they have excellent feedback and nothing about the quality of either box or watch screams fake to me). I always give sellers the benefit of the doubt and contact them directly before leaving any kind of feedback.
> 
> My watch has been running for 13+ hours now since I set the time and synced it with my PC and it hasn't lost or gained a single second yet.


no doubt the box is genuine seiko.
what box should actually be paired with the monster should be the question that we need answered.
so far from what i can see, the new monsters fit the white box nicely.
whereas that blue box, well i wouldnt want to imagine what kind of bangs and knocks the monster will take if shipped in it.

also my old SKX monster came in a grey plastic box...and i was hoping they would have the same box...but no longer available.


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not much of a watch collector so I'm just concerned my lack of knowledge about what's normal and what's not would end up with me getting taken advantage of since I "went cheap" and bought from Hong Kong this time. I only recently got a bug for the monster which for some reason was spurred by getting a really good deal on a Casio Pro Trek PRG550-1A1.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

ScrabbleBanshee said:


> Problem with that is I don't have one and getting stuff from those chinese sites takes like 4 weeks and I don't think they sell 'em at the dollar store.  I just hate to pay for things I can do myself, and actually taking it somewhere is a hassle in itself and I want to wear it NOW. The bracelet on this thing could fit a gorilla and my wrist is under 7 inches.
> 
> Does the new monster even use the same pin/collar arrangement? From what I understand it is the collar that sucks. Oh yeah, I can see the split in the collar in the hole now... I can't even find a push pin around the house and now I'm scared to even take it to the jeweler.
> 
> ...


I used a pair of .045" drill bits (non-pointy ends) to "set" the collars. (Google says that converts to 1.143mm.)


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

riffraff said:


> I used a pair of .045" drill bits (non-pointy ends) to "set" the collars. (Google says that converts to 1.143mm.)


Wow, I went through all of my tool boxes, junk boxes etc. looking for nails etc. small enough to do the job and it never occurred to me once to peek into my box of drill bits. That's a really good tip.


----------



## Kratsmoose (Nov 19, 2012)

My Orange Monsters


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

***** I had a little freakout about my new monster this morning. Woke up and the time I had synced with my work laptop was way off by minutes. I re synced the time and it seemed to keep going off at one point by like 15+ seconds within one minute. At one point I thought I was going crazy because I could have swore I saw the time go from 00 seconds on the minute on my PC to +11 seconds in the time it took me to look at the watch and look back at the PC. I thought god, this thing is just a few days old and it's already this messed up?

Finally I decided I needed to use a different time source so I went to another PC and synced it with that and so far it's keeping perfect time with that PC ... not sure if it was a flub in the watch or not (I had set the date/time wrong and it didn't roll over to the correct day/date so I just reset all that, I have no idea if changing the date on these things affects the time movement but I would guess NOT). 

Only explanation is that because my work laptop time is synced with the domain time server that something funky is going on with the time server and it was adjusting my PCs time based on who knows what. Since I got the watch from hong kong sending it back for replacement is not really an option and although I do believe the warranty card is genuine I do not really want to find out. Hopefully it stays in sync with that other PC - I disabled the time server sync on that PC as well just to make sure nothing affects the system time other than the quartz in it.

It's kind of funny though, I only have one quartz watch I could use as a time source and it's battery is dead right now.


----------



## 35th_shields (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone have an idea of when the new Monsters will be available on Amazon? I have a $200 Amazon gift card that I'd like to use towards one of these guys. A quick search shows that they only have the black/orange combo, and I'm looking for the orange... :-(


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

BTW, mine came in the white Seiko box, too.


----------



## ScrabbleBanshee (Jan 15, 2013)

riffraff said:


> View attachment 956920
> 
> 
> BTW, mine came in the white Seiko box, too.


How on earth do you guys get yours to glow like that when it's not completely dark, it is just how it turns out in photos? Mine certainly doesn't look like that.

Never mind, I tried putting it in the sun for a minute and then looked at it and yeah it glows a lot more even in moderate shade ... I guess the LED lights I have above me where I work don't charge it very well (wrong wavelengths?) even though they seem bright to me.

Mine seems to be running fast by 1 second in 24 hours, I guess that is kind of freakishly good for something like this out of the box... but the lume in pictures of this thing always looks so much brighter than what I see with my eyes.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

ScrabbleBanshee said:


> How on earth do you guys get yours to glow like that when it's not completely dark, it is just how it turns out in photos? Mine certainly doesn't look like that.
> 
> Never mind, I tried putting it in the sun for a minute and then looked at it and yeah it glows a lot more even in moderate shade ... I guess the LED lights I have above me where I work don't charge it very well (wrong wavelengths?) even though they seem bright to me.
> 
> Mine seems to be running fast by 1 second in 24 hours, I guess that is kind of freakishly good for something like this out of the box... but the lume in pictures of this thing always looks so much brighter than what I see with my eyes.


That was shot under a dim incandescent lamp (with incan white balance, which is why the lume appears blue instead of green), purposely under-exposed, immediately after charging the lume with a high-power CREE LED flashlight.

One second in 24 hours IS freakishly good, compared to mine. Mine is losing 18-19 seconds per day. Even my chinese sub homage with the DG2813 movement only loses about six seconds per day. May have to get the OM timed/regulated.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Just playin' around with some extension tubes...


----------



## Watchco (Nov 21, 2012)

*De-Clawed Monster blasted*

My de-clawed monster


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: De-Clawed Monster blasted*

Shrouded Monster, or Baby Tuna, whatever you want to call it. SRP233


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: De-Clawed Monster blasted*

My JDM 313 "bloody tooth" should arrive tomorrow. Will post pics...


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> My JDM 313 "bloody tooth" should arrive tomorrow. Will post pics...


You mean this?








I'm pretty sure this isn't JDM.


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: De-Clawed Monster blasted*



cajun1970 said:


> My JDM 313 "bloody tooth" should arrive tomorrow. Will post pics...


Jdm means japan domestic market only ,models that sells in japan only not international, ur model is assembled in japan only correct me if i were wrong.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

rsimpsss said:


> You mean this?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this isn't JDM.


Yes that, but the "J" model with "Made in Japan" on the dial and case back, rather than "Japan Movt". So, maybe MIJ is more accurate than JDM.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> My JDM 313 "bloody tooth" should arrive tomorrow. Will post pics...


Where did you find one? I've been looking for a while and seems to be sold out everywhere.

Thanks in advance.



rsimpsss said:


> You mean this?


These look fantastic.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

spuds288 said:


> Where did you find one? I've been looking for a while and seems to be sold out everywhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bought it from another WUS member. Hopefully will have it in hand by mid-day according to tracking info. I brought my OEM monster bracelet and SuperEngineer II bracelet from one of my other monsters to the office along with my strap change tool. So, I'm ready to rock! Will post up a pic later today once (fingers crossed) it makes it here.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> Bought it from another WUS member. Hopefully will have it in hand by mid-day according to tracking info. I brought my OEM monster bracelet and SuperEngineer II bracelet from one of my other monsters to the office along with my strap change tool. So, I'm ready to rock! Will post up a pic later today once (fingers crossed) it makes it here.


Oh nice! I really like the OEM Monster bracelet and I've been dying to see the "bloody tooth" mounted on one. Look forward the the pics!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

spuds288 said:


> Oh nice! I really like the OEM Monster bracelet and I've been dying to see the "bloody tooth" mounted on one. Look forward the the pics!


i did this.
swapped the casings between the SRP313 and SRP315...while the bracelet is from my old SRP monster.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Both of those combos look terrific!

Well...heading to post office now. Hopefully will have pics to post later today!

EDIT: It arrived! Here's what it looks like on the OEM monster bracelet and the SuperEngineer. Hmmmm..... decisions, decisions. Also just ordered a black leather strap with red contrast stitching. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

cajun1970 said:


>


I really don't understand why this isn't an option from Seiko. I would definitely have purchased one if they came with a bracelet out of the box, but as it doesn't I am dithering over other options.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> EDIT: It arrived! Here's what it looks like on the OEM monster bracelet and the SuperEngineer. Hmmmm..... decisions, decisions. Also just ordered a black leather strap with red contrast stitching. This is gonna be fun!


Wow, looks fantastic on both.



linnaen said:


> I really don't understand why this isn't an option from Seiko. I would definitely have purchased one if they came with a bracelet out of the box, but as it doesn't I am dithering over other options.


Totally agree. The orange monster is a favorite of mine, but the black never stood out enough. The new black monster with red outlined lume looks amazing. It needs that OEM bracelet though!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

OK, I think I just found my next watch. Sadly I missed out on the orange Monster that a member here sold today, so here is my question... Where is a good place to purchase one of these new Monsters? Also, is it a hand wind watch? 

I'm looking for an orange Monster. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, does it only come with a bracelet, or do they offer it on a rubber strap as well?

I also like the orange face with black dial. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Panny 1515 strap (black with red stitch) arrived today.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Panny 1515 strap (black with red stitch arrived today.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

1st day wearing my new Orange Monster & digging it....

View attachment 974876


DON


----------



## mercurystop (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Seems like this is a popular combination for the red tooth monster

_2177630 by mercurystop, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Great looking watch, mercury. I almost bought that combo. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mercurystop (Feb 10, 2013)

Guess the srp307 will look better with SS bracelet but the 313 or the 315 are definitely outshine with some nice leather  but I like them all


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

FYI - longislandwatch.com now has all models back in stock !!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> FYI - longislandwatch.com now has all models back in stock !!!


Two days too late, but that's OK because was still able to grab a 007 from them. Ordered my Monster through BlueDial.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> Two days too late, but that's OK because was still able to grab a 007 from them. Ordered my Monster through BlueDial.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome - post up some pics when it arrives!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> Awesome - post up some pics when it arrives!


Will do. Buying an Isofrane rubber strap for the monster from a WUS member.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Odrbenz (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine SRP315 Monster


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

My 1st post!

My black monster:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got my SRP and its a really good looking watch. It sure is small though. I'm used to larger watches, so this will take some time to get used to. Will post pics shortly. 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Great - congrats! You'll get used to the size! If not, just sell it to me for cheap...haha!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Cajun! I am so glad I got this watch. It may be on the smaller side, but it wears so great! I really like the weight and feel of it too. I judged the rubber strap as something I'd want to get rid of, but its actually quite nice and comfortable. I will keep the strap, but I'm still putting the Isofrane on. 

I'm really diggin' this Monster! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Quick pics. Better ones later. Lume and no lume. 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is my SRP315J1. Could not be happier. I actually like the strap.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's mine on a Di-Modell Chronissimo. I really like the watch and it looks and feels great on this strap. I have a thin wrist (6.5") so got the short version of the strap which works well for me.


View attachment 986557


----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems the SRP315 has been the favorite monster lately...


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a headsup. Bought SRP309 from Bluedial for 215 shipped (with included 2 day shipping). Used the christmas 10% off coupon which still works! Cant beat that price as far as i know.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you post the coupon code please!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Really pleased with how the SRP313J looks on Tungchoy's SuperOyster!!!


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

cmkworm said:


> Can you post the coupon code please!


x2012

hope it still works.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Same coupon I used a week ago to purchase my Monster from BD. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

W123 said:


> x2012
> 
> hope it still works.


Argh, I wish I knew about this. Bought the SRP313 as soon as it came in stock for 225. With the code could have gotten it now for 195. Anyone ever have any luck getting a partial refund? Ideas?


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

If you ordered from Bluedial is it the K1 or J1 model? I'm looking for the J1 but can only find it on ebay for over $300. Any ideas or should I just go with the K1 for the price?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cmkworm said:


> If you ordered from Bluedial is it the K1 or J1 model? I'm looking for the J1 but can only find it on ebay for over $300. Any ideas or should I just go with the K1 for the price?


I too wanted the J1, but could only find it on eBay as well with stupid prices. Didn't care to pay an extra $100 for some wording.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Do these count? *SRP*227!

View attachment 989530


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just ordered another Monster. SRP313. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K Kruiser (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope I'm not late to the party. Here's _El Monstro número dos_. I got at dutyfreeisland when they had it.

View attachment 991989


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Kruiser, your monster looks enormous on your wrist. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Jomashop has a pretty good deal on the SRP311 right now ($253.00): Seiko Divers Automatic Orange Sunburst Dial All Black Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP311

Photo for those of us who haven't memorized the model # against the color scheme:









Lowest price I've seen in a while!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I just purchased my 313 and Nighthawk from them. Great prices and lowest I found.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's mine. Just got back from Jay who installed Harold's blue AR sapphire. I also threw it on a SE II lumpy bracelet. The blue AR is hard to capture but is more noticeable in real life. Was pleasantly surprised that it is slightly domed even though Harold advertises it as a flast crystal.

First, on the wrist.





































Gratuitous lume shots!


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! Looks Great!!!

DON


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

SMP_DON said:


> Sweet! Looks Great!!!
> 
> DON
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Thanks Don. One more pic from today's shoot:


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

K Kruiser said:


> Hope I'm not late to the party. Here's _El Monstro número dos_. I got at dutyfreeisland when they had it.


Cool. I got mine from the same retailer. Great price while they had 'em.


----------



## UhrUmbel (Dec 20, 2012)

View attachment 994375


----------



## jreminisce (Jan 25, 2013)

these monsters look really interesting !

initially interested in the 313K1 (red teeth), but after seeing so many nice shots of the Black Monster and the Orange Monster im sorta tied up on what to get =P
going to a watch shop to have a look soon (when they release here)

what are your thoughts people ?? ): maybe i should just get the Red Teeth version and buy some NATO straps and oyster bracelets >


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jreminisce said:


> these monsters look really interesting !
> 
> initially interested in the 313K1 (red teeth), but after seeing so many nice shots of the Black Monster and the Orange Monster im sorta tied up on what to get =P
> going to a watch shop to have a look soon (when they release here)
> ...


Buy both.  Can't go wrong with any of them. They're all nice and unique.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

*Rockin the Nato...*

View attachment 995315


DON


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

SMP_DON said:


> *Rockin the Nato...*
> 
> View attachment 995315
> 
> ...


Looks great. I've just ordered a black NATO for mine. Will post pics as soon as it comes.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreminisce (Jan 25, 2013)

SMP_DON said:


> *Rockin the Nato...*
> 
> View attachment 995315
> 
> ...


wristshots please =P


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

UhrUmbel said:


> View attachment 994375





SMP_DON said:


> *Rockin the Nato...*
> 
> View attachment 995315
> 
> ...


These 2 straps are in my opinion the Best colour for the OM. |>


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

My new "night" monster came in today. I always liked the monsters but the non-hacking and no winding of the old movement always caused me to part with them. I liked the new movement but wasn't sure if I wanted to jump back in with the monster until I saw this watch. It is an absolute beauty and my main wearing watch now.
It's good to be back in the club 
View attachment 999853


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My SRP313 came in today. Love it! Looks so good. And I have to say, before I had ordered my first Monster, I was wanting to change the rubber strap before it even showed up. When it finally arrived I was surprised at how much I actually liked the stock rubber. I have a new NATO ready for this 313, but I think I'm going to wait to change it out, as I'm enjoying it on the stocker at the moment. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

So... sorry for the stupid question,but what is the difference between the SRP307J and the SRP307K1


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

tjchad said:


> So... sorry for the stupid question,but what is the difference between the SRP307J and the SRP307K1


The J version has "Made In Japan" on it.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few pics of the new SRP313. 



Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## jreminisce (Jan 25, 2013)

one question guys, does seiko use the same lume for the monsters and other watches in the range?
I have a Seiko 5 sport my dad got me 6 years ago and the lume barely lasts 20 mins.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jreminisce said:


> one question guys, does seiko use the same lume for the monsters and other watches in the range?
> I have a Seiko 5 sport my dad got me 6 years ago and the lume barely lasts 20 mins.


could possibly be the same, just not applied as thick.


----------



## jreminisce (Jan 25, 2013)

if it helps, it was this watch
http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/forum/index.php?/topic/5958-seiko-atlas-land-shark-skz211-k1/


----------



## Airquotes (Oct 4, 2012)

TheloniousFox said:


> My new "night" monster came in today. I always liked the monsters but the non-hacking and no winding of the old movement always caused me to part with them. I liked the new movement but wasn't sure if I wanted to jump back in with the monster until I saw this watch. It is an absolute beauty and my main wearing watch now.
> It's good to be back in the club
> View attachment 999853


Whoa is this custom or a new model I don't know about? I really want an all black Monster but I don't really like the sunburst orange one. This is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Airquotes said:


> Whoa is this custom or a new model I don't know about? I really want an all black Monster but I don't really like the sunburst orange one. This is exactly what I'm looking for.


I think its just a black Monster SRP307 with a bezel from a Monster SRP315.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Dive watch lover (May 7, 2012)

hey guys,

seems like people on this forum like BLuedial, Princeton and LI Watches. Any feedback on Jomashop? Good or bad? They have the best price on the model i'm looking for. THey are a pretty well known site, but....

The reason for asking is I am looking for a monster but have had to have warranty service on one of my Seiko's in the past and it would have been a problem if it were an unreliable site. I keep reading of horror stories of people that have had to send watches back and have not been able to get a reply from the seller. Not Jomashop, but other places.

Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I won't use JomaShop again. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SRP313 with the new NATO. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

best looking one of the bunch right there!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mjduct said:


> best looking one of the bunch right there!


Thank you. Greatly appreciated.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## jreminisce (Jan 25, 2013)

ViperGuy, mind posting some wristshots on that lovely strap?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jreminisce said:


> ViperGuy, mind posting some wristshots on that lovely strap?


Will do this afternoon.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Many years ago when I (wrongly) fancied myself as a bit of a guitarist, Gibson did a sunburst model, think it was a Les Paul. I wanted one very badly indeed. I loved the burnt orange in the middle of the deck fading out to almost black, and when I saw the 311 I knew I had to have one. Its no Gibson, but I like it plenty. 
Glad I guesstimated how many links to remove correctly the first time, the pins and collars are extremely fiddly. Was thinking of an orange and black nato, but the stock bracelet seems to be amazingly comfortable. 
View attachment 1009479
View attachment 1009480
View attachment 1009481
View attachment 1009482
View attachment 1009483


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is my srp315 on mm strap.


----------



## WavesOfFury (Mar 17, 2013)

thorien said:


> My 1st post!
> 
> My black monster:


This is the picture that convinced me to buy this watch. Something tells me I won't be disappointed. And by "something" I mean absolutely every post I've read about them.


----------



## One_watch (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep. That's my model too. (though you have to hold it under a green light I suppose to get those highlights). I love it! Love the solid OEM bracelet too.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

WavesOfFury said:


> This is the picture that convinced me to buy this watch. Something tells me I won't be disappointed. And by "something" I mean absolutely every post I've read about them.


I hope you love it as much as I do!
It certainly gets a lost of wrist time here, as my daily go anywhere / do anything watch.

Post a pic when you get it!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My SRP309 (orange) should arrive tomorrow to keep my 313 company. Will post picks when she arrives.


----------



## Lc125 (Jul 24, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> Here is my srp315 on mm strap.


That mm strap makes it look so much more rugged.. Nice combo!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e with Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

The 309 arrived safely today to keep the 313 company!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> The 309 arrived safely today to keep the 313 company!


Great combo, Cajun. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keeps good time and glowssss all night long.. here is mine 

View attachment 1018925


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jreminisce said:


> ViperGuy, mind posting some wristshots on that lovely strap?


Sorry it took me so long to get these.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

What size nato strap did you use for it? The 20mm or did you squeeze a 22mm into it?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Swoopage said:


> What size nato strap did you use for it? The 20mm or did you squeeze a 22mm into it?


It's almost always recommended to use a 20mm strap with a 20mm watch. You can get away with it, squeezing a 22mm Nato into a Monster (a Zulu would probably be too thick and under the most extreme of circumstances, could possibly yank the bars out-- again, EXTREME circumstances, I'm not saying it will happen indefinitely); it has been known to work. You might warp the strap a tiny bit at the points where it has to squeeze through, but most people are willing to accept that. But a 20mm is advised, IMO. I find it strange so many people are unwilling to put 20mm straps in the watch...

It feels like so many are not willing to accept that it's a 20mm lug watch! Where's bongo boy when you need him?! =)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Swoopage said:


> What size nato strap did you use for it? The 20mm or did you squeeze a 22mm into it?


20mm

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Metrik (Feb 25, 2013)

There are lots of nice straps in this thread. Still I am wondering why almost everyone is replacing the original strap. I like the original strap. I understand that it may be a tad too long for thin wrists. But otherwise, I think it is a perfect fit for this watch. Am I the only one?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree with you. I love the OEM strap too. But, I enjoy swapping out the straps and changing up the looks.


Metrik said:


> There are lots of nice straps in this thread. Still I am wondering why almost everyone is replacing the original strap. I like the original strap. I understand that it may be a tad too long for thin wrists. But otherwise, I think it is a perfect fit for this watch. Am I the only one?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Metrik said:


> There are lots of nice straps in this thread. Still I am wondering why almost everyone is replacing the original strap. I like the original strap. I understand that it may be a tad too long for thin wrists. But otherwise, I think it is a perfect fit for this watch. Am I the only one?


I actually really like the original strap, but I'm a fan of NATO's, so I changed mine. I'm in the water quite a bit during the summer, so I'll more than likely put the rubber strap back on when I'm out on the lake/pool, etc...

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> It's almost always recommended to use a 20mm strap with a 20mm watch. You can get away with it, squeezing a 22mm Nato into a Monster (a Zulu would probably be too thick and under the most extreme of circumstances, could possibly yank the bars out-- again, EXTREME circumstances, I'm not saying it will happen indefinitely); it has been known to work. You might warp the strap a tiny bit at the points where it has to squeeze through, but most people are willing to accept that. But a 20mm is advised, IMO. I find it strange so many people are unwilling to put 20mm straps in the watch...


I find that rubber straps because they're grippy are most likely to pull out a springpin, and if you put 22mm rubber on 20mm lugs, it's got extra grip on the spring pins. I had a nice watch fly off my wrist when my backpack's strap caught it on its way off my shoulders. Believe me it can happen. Best test is to let the rubber or nato compress the spring pin to one or the other lug, see if it springs free.

I can't imagine you'd have a problem with a 22mm nato between 20mm lugs. Fraying yes. Nylon slides. Again, ultimate test is to test it. I think a lot of us would be surprised how fragile the connection is--springbars between lugs.

BTW, the design of the Seiko rubber--how it flares out wider than 20mm--is like brakes put on how far the grip can advance.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> It's almost always recommended to use a 20mm strap with a 20mm watch. You can get away with it, squeezing a 22mm Nato into a Monster (a Zulu would probably be too thick and under the most extreme of circumstances, could possibly yank the bars out-- again, EXTREME circumstances, I'm not saying it will happen indefinitely); it has been known to work. You might warp the strap a tiny bit at the points where it has to squeeze through, but most people are willing to accept that. But a 20mm is advised, IMO. I find it strange so many people are unwilling to put 20mm straps in the watch...
> 
> It feels like so many are not willing to accept that it's a 20mm lug watch! Where's bongo boy when you need him?! =)


That makes sense. I'll go with the 20mm nato.

Don't get me wrong, the OEM rubber is great but a little hard to work with under coats because of the long tail. (1st world problems lol)

I also bought the metal monster bracelet and it's very comfortable. Just need a nato for more casual wear.


----------



## g29andy (Jan 30, 2013)

looks like I need to clean out the fuzzies around the bezel


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The bloody teeth Monster is probably my favorite. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> Its no Gibson, but I like it plenty
> View attachment 1009481


As an owner of two Les Pauls, two SGs, two ES-333s... be thankful its no Gibson!!!:roll:

Seriously.... that watch just drips "Harley-Davidson" in its color scheme. I want one!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> The bloody teeth Monster is probably my favorite.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


 Me too.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> As an owner of two Les Pauls, two SGs, two ES-333s... be thankful its no Gibson!!!:roll:
> 
> Seriously.... that watch just drips "Harley-Davidson" in its color scheme. I want one!


Luck man with those Gibson's, think you know what I mean though. I had'nt thought of the Harley connection, would look awesome on an 883R. Its immediately become my 'casual weekend' watch. 
I planned to immediately change the bracelet but the original is comfortable and my only pvd so sticking with it now.
Treat yourself, cant think of any other watch like it, but its not too way out either.


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Easily my "most bang for my buck" watch. |>










M


----------



## caboer (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SRP315 got a new NATO. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

Really nice looking combination ViperGuy! What strap is that?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

marked19 said:


> Really nice looking combination ViperGuy! What strap is that?


Thanks. I found it on eBay from seller ClockWorkSynergy.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Flokk (Jun 15, 2012)

merik said:


> Easily my "most bang for my buck" watch. |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merik, what strap is that? Looks fantastic.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Flokk, Just the strap i'm looking for, where did you find that bad bay?????


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just arrived this morning


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

Flokk said:


> Merik, what strap is that? Looks fantastic.


I´d also like to know. Looks superb!


----------



## g29andy (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Still counts!! imo!!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

haa~~~ I'm a whole year late to join ya guyz!








When the droid meet the traditional mechanical


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

been neglecting mine for quite a bit... decided to take it out for a walk today


----------



## am112523 (Sep 18, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> Me too.


This is the exact setup im looking for...amazing looking watch and pictures! Looks killer! Could you tell me where you got this strap? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

Just a few weeks old, but loved it since it arrived.


----------



## csong825 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking for the SRP313. Where's everyone buying the new Monsters? Bluedial, Island Watch, and Princeton Watch all seem to be out of stock. Do I have to resort to eBay? If so, anyone know of reliable sellers?


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

Bloody Monster w/Hirsch Carbon


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

2 monsters together, 1 a "carnivorous", another a "herbivorous"... ... heee...


----------



## 27lester (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

csong825 said:


> Looking for the SRP313. Where's everyone buying the new Monsters? Bluedial, Island Watch, and Princeton Watch all seem to be out of stock. Do I have to resort to eBay? If so, anyone know of reliable sellers?


Hi, got my sunburst from South-Pacific-Watch-Sales-Ltd on ebay. They are in New Zealand, they were the cheapest at the time, the watch arrived within a week to the UK with no customs fee, and full boxset and Seiko warranty etc. Second watch I've had from them, very pleased.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

csong825 said:


> Looking for the SRP313. Where's everyone buying the new Monsters? Bluedial, Island Watch, and Princeton Watch all seem to be out of stock. Do I have to resort to eBay? If so, anyone know of reliable sellers?


Long Island Watch has them, but they get sold out fast. Also, they had the K (Korean) models. I wanted the J (Japanese) model. I know it cost more, and many people said there isn't any "real" difference, other than the stamp on face and where it was actually made, but to me that meant something. It's a Japanese watch and I wanted one from Seiko Japan, with the stamp, so "I" knew where it was from. That might sound silly, but it's important to me, and when I look at it, I appreciate that more than thinking "Oh, it's a close Korean version, and it's such a great value because I save money!".

For the Japanese model, I only found Creation Watches. Pricier, but I wanted the new SRP309J and they had it in stock. Super fast service. I ordered on Thursday at lunch and it was shipped from Singapore to Michigan and at my house by lunch time on Monday. Free shipping. I would definitely recommend them, and I'll be buying from them again in the future.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

Dammit! I am totally happy with my new Orange Monster, but the more I look at this version, the more I want to add it to what I feel will be a "collection". Thanks a lot! 



Neuralgia said:


> Bloody Monster w/Hirsch Carbon


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! That's nice. Love the black/red model. And love that strap! What's the lug width? What about a red Steinhart sharkskin?


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

It's regular 20mm.

I've seen steinharts only in pics (didn't like the look... but you'll never know, maybe it'll be my next one 

I've been wanting to try out Freda Straps (Panny 1515 or Carbon version)


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

couldn't pass up a deal.... 
my 315 on franes!


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Nick Gonzalez said:


> Just a few weeks old, but loved it since it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 1070964
> 
> ...


Cool pics. Really nursing that beer, huh?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello All!

I love the new SRP Monster. This is a close-up of my WRUW pic from this morning. Here is mine on leather straps with matching orange stitching and *gasp* a deployment clasp (for a touch of "class" on a tool watch.)









Cheers!


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful. What brand is that band and where did you pic it up? I'm looking for something similar.



centurionavre said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I love the new SRP Monster. This is a close-up of my WRUW pic from this morning. Here is mine on leather straps with matching orange stitching and *gasp* a deployment clasp (for a touch of "class" on a tool watch.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Here my Seiko "Monster" Superior Black PVD SRP311J1:


----------



## Pdarnall (Feb 7, 2012)

Jordiher said:


> Here my Seiko "Monster" Superior Black PVD SRP311J1:


Nice! Mesh should be a standard feature.... How's the comfort compaird to bracelet?
Philip


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

After a month, it's starting to settle at a few seconds fast per day. I wanted to modify it with an exhibition back and a different strap or bracelet, but I'm thinking I'll just leave it alone for a while. Love this watch.


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Deko said:


> View attachment 1103632
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103633
> ...


Very nice photos. Aren't these photos of a first generation Black Monster though?


----------



## HGruber (Nov 16, 2011)

Just purchased mine from the AD! Its beautiful!


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

I Put my monster on rubber as I went diving in it recently:










[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]


----------



## camit34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks much better in this picture than in the ads I have seen. Thanks for sharing this pic! Enjoy!



Jordiher said:


> Here my Seiko "Monster" Superior Black PVD SRP311J1:


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Pdarnall said:


> Nice! Mesh should be a standard feature.... How's the comfort compaird to bracelet?
> Philip


It is very comfortable. But I prefer the original bracelet, which I have not.


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

camit34 said:


> Looks much better in this picture than in the ads I have seen. Thanks for sharing this pic! Enjoy!


Thank you for commenting. A greeting.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

First and only, a month old. SRP309J1. +1.8 a day. Love it!


----------



## themonster (May 18, 2013)

Can someone recommend a reputable dealer to order a SRP307K1 without paying an extravagant price?

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

Long Island Watches is good, but they seems to be out of stock of them. Creation Watches I like better, since they have the J1 versions and are usually in stock, but you'll pay more (to me, the few extra $$ for a J version and faster shipping is fine with me). 

There are some Amazon sellers that seems to get good reviews, but I can't speak to those, since I've never bought from them.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's mine! It's awesome, although this strap will probably be replaced by an alternative silicon strap.

By the way, is it just me or is the day/date wheel a little misalligned?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

mystopp said:


> Here's mine! It's awesome, although this strap will probably be replaced by an alternative silicon strap.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is the day/date wheel a little misalligned?


My favorite new Monster, congrats. Day/date wheels get slightly misaligned day to day and over time. One of their lovable quirks.


----------



## craftsman (Mar 12, 2013)

SRP311J1, just arrived today


----------



## xshaddowsinx (Dec 19, 2012)

craftsman said:


> SRP311J1, just arrived today


Just wondering, whats the second language on the date wheel? My SRP311J1 has english and arabic and i found that strange


----------



## craftsman (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine is arabic as well.


----------



## craftsman (Mar 12, 2013)

I put a NATO on it. I'll give it some wrist time before I settle on it.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Wow, orange must be in fashion. Wanted a monster but wanted it to be different so settled on the SRP 311. Here it is with all its rocket ship glory.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

LOVE that band!



craftsman said:


> I put a NATO on it. I'll give it some wrist time before I settle on it.


----------



## Nick Gonzalez (Apr 26, 2013)

Besides seeing the current time, I use my watch for timing many things. I don't need the precision of a chronograph for split seconds, but I do keep track of things like: running, practicing guitar, how long this new route takes to work, how long this steak has been on the grill, how long I've been waiting for my table in the restaurant, etc.

Also good: Keeping track of how long it's been since your drank your beer, so you can be responsible and not drive too soon afterwards.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

My Monster on MM300 rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

jlconferido said:


> My Monster on MM300 rubber.


Nice one, Leander.

His orange brother says hi (along with a solar cousin on a TF Vintage strap).










Good to see you've got one too. 
I still have proxy issues so access to PWF it's kinda limited unfortunately.
How have you been, mate?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Mihai. Doing good buddy. Im on vacation. Yes I got one after trying yours on. It's definitely a must have. I just passed by a store here in the southern Philippines and saw a NOS 7002. It took my mind of vacation bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tom_DS (Nov 12, 2012)

mystopp said:


> Here's mine! It's awesome, although this strap will probably be replaced by an alternative silicon strap.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is the day/date wheel a little misalligned?


I've ordered one like this... But not yet delivered... What is the lug width? I would like to order already a NATO strap for it, but I'm not sure of the lug width... Thanks!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

20mm


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)

This just arrived...new Orange Monster SRP309K1. Ordered a Seiko black rubber strap along with it. Immediately took the stainless bracelet off as soon as I took it out of the box. I think it looks awesome on black rubber. This one's going to get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Nikolas (May 7, 2009)

Wouldn't mind that new hacking movement in my Yobokies MK1..!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 7, 2013)

craftsman said:


> I put a NATO on it. I'll give it some wrist time before I settle on it.


I think you got the right band for that watch. Very nice combo.


----------



## beelim69 (Sep 3, 2012)

SRP455K1


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

beelim69 said:


> SRP455K1
> 
> View attachment 1136333


I despise you. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## bluffer (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's my Blue Monster saying Hi! 









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## abebram (Mar 5, 2013)

Now with sapphire..super-domed

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

My first post and first Seiko!


----------



## bluffer (Jan 11, 2013)

Is the metal bracelet the same for both the old and new Monsters? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

bluffer said:


> Is the metal bracelet the same for both the old and new Monsters?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Exactly the same.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

My first automatic Seiko!


----------



## bluffer (Jan 11, 2013)

Neuralgia said:


> Exactly the same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks for the confirmation

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

muddy_man said:


> My first automatic Seiko!


Best combination. Carbon black and red. Bloody Seiko. Is it a Hirsch?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Neuralgia said:


> Best combination. Carbon black and red. Bloody Seiko. Is it a Hirsch?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I like it a lot.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> View attachment 1118623


Thank you! You just sold me on the new version


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked this SRP309 OM up a few weeks ago from Blue Dial. No warranty card was included so I gave them a call, and told them I understood that the watch was considered grey market, but that I assumed that there was a Blue Dial warranty of 3 years and needed something from them to back this up. The agent on the phone told me that Blue Dial, as of a couple years ago, is now an authorized and certified Seiko dealer and that the warranty card was an oversight by the shipping dept. He said that he would ship me out an authentic 3 year Seiko warranty card right away. That was a pleasant surprise.

On another note, this watch is fantastic for the price and was running +7 sec per day right out of the box. After wearing this almost exclusively for 2 straight weeks, it is now running +4 sec per day. Love it! Hacking/hand winding and screw down crown are really nice features at this price, and I love the new design. I always passed the old design by without even considering it and now this is one of my favorite watches. Only been a few weeks though, so the newness hasn't worn off yet. : )


----------



## kimnkk (Jan 11, 2008)

The SRP315 looks so stunning... just a question though - is the black bezel painted or DLC coated? 

I wonder how durable it is since bezels always tend to take most of the brunt.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

merik said:


> Easily my "most bang for my buck" watch. |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merik love the strap. Where can I get one of those? Thx.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

merik said:


> Easily my "most bang for my buck" watch. |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap Merik. Where can I find one? Thx.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Neuralgia said:


> Best combination. Carbon black and red. Bloody Seiko. Is it a Hirsch?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks! It's not a Hirsch, just an inexpensive Paros.  Seems good value though!


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Deyn Man said:


> got an SMS from the saleslady of the local AD earlier and said the new SRP Monsters would most likely arrive by next week (i live in Manila by the way)! |>
> wondering if other parts of the world have theirs already?!? so how are they like?!? have only seen them in scans...
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from this picture, anyone has a clearer shots / scans of the Seiko Catalog featuring these new Monsters? I can't seem to find it anywhere... I believe Seiko should have some sort of "quarterly" catalog published for newer products.


----------



## Starterstyle (May 27, 2013)

AUTOmaniak said:


> View attachment 1149065
> 
> 
> Picked this SRP309 OM up a few weeks ago from Blue Dial. No warranty card was included so I gave them a call, and told them I understood that the watch was considered grey market, but that I assumed that there was a Blue Dial warranty of 3 years and needed something from them to back this up. The agent on the phone told me that Blue Dial, as of a couple years ago, is now an authorized and certified Seiko dealer and that the warranty card was an oversight by the shipping dept. He said that he would ship me out an authentic 3 year Seiko warranty card right away. That was a pleasant surprise.
> ...


Any updates on if they are actually an AD?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Red tooth on new rubber Benarus rubber! Nice strap at half the price of a ISO


----------



## kateygrrl (May 22, 2013)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

My new preciouss SRP455









And now please advise some good looking strap/bracelet


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

I just finished this one today.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

SRP441


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

goTomek said:


> My new preciouss SRP455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Im currently waiting for them to come in, have one preordered. The wait is always the hardest!


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing has come in the mail yet, but it has only been a week since they promised the warranty card. Saw that the price just went up to 299 for the srp309. I paid 247.


----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

just got this last night....


----------



## mercuryman (Jul 25, 2013)

I just got my SRP307 and the case back has "MOVEMENT JAPAN" stamped *directly above* the serial number, does that seem odd?


----------



## Aussiejohn (Jul 11, 2012)

mercuryman said:


> I just got my SRP307 and the case back has "MOVEMENT JAPAN" stamped *directly above* the serial number, does that seem odd?


Nope Movement is made in Japan then is shipped to another country to be placed into the case. 10000 of the same movement made in one factory then shipped and placed into the case in another. Some people like myself are a little fanatical about having J serial models but they are the same quality. Opps off topic. No nothing unusual. SRP307K1 or SRP307J1. "J" being Japan. "K" being cased in wherever (I don't care for it).

But SRP455k1 I will let slide. Drools


----------



## bender (Nov 23, 2007)

took me a while to find a strap that matches the SRP455

blue00002 by circuitedge, on Flickr


blue00003 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## mercuryman (Jul 25, 2013)

Aussiejohn said:


> Nope Movement is made in Japan then is shipped to another country to be placed into the case. 10000 of the same movement made in one factory then shipped and placed into the case in another. Some people like myself are a little fanatical about having J serial models but they are the same quality. Opps off topic. No nothing unusual. SRP307K1 or SRP307J1. "J" being Japan. "K" being cased in wherever (I don't care for it).
> 
> But SRP455k1 I will let slide. Drools


Thanx for the reply. I understand the whole "J" thing, my question was more about the lettering on the case back and how it's right above the serial. AKAIK, J models are no more "Made in Japan" than the K models are... BTW, mine is not a J or K, just "SRP307". On the tag and on the little box sticker (another weird thing, a model sticker on the box)

Ive mostly seen nothing on the dial and nothing on the case back (for Europe market I assume). But mine says "movt Japan" on the dial and "MOVEMENT JAPAN" on the case back (not sure for what market it was made for, I didnt think Monsters were sold in the US, odd).

It just puzzled me to see the case back with that on there and directly above the serial. I remember reading that country of origin above the serial is a fake, but that was more about counterfeit 5's.

BTW, I found a seller from the Philippines selling new LE models (SRP455) for $400 USD shipped to the US! I wish I had the loot!!


----------



## monsterphil (Jul 18, 2013)

LE SRP455 COMING SOON!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nick Gonzalez said:


> Long Island Watch has them, but they get sold out fast. Also, they had the K (Korean) models. I wanted the J (Japanese) model. I know it cost more, and many people said there isn't any "real" difference, other than the stamp on face and where it was actually made, but to me that meant something. It's a Japanese watch and I wanted one from Seiko Japan, with the stamp, so "I" knew where it was from. That might sound silly, but it's important to me, and when I look at it, I appreciate that more than thinking "Oh, it's a close Korean version, and it's such a great value because I save money!".
> 
> For the Japanese model, I only found Creation Watches. Pricier, but I wanted the new SRP309J and they had it in stock. Super fast service. I ordered on Thursday at lunch and it was shipped from Singapore to Michigan and at my house by lunch time on Monday. Free shipping. I would definitely recommend them, and I'll be buying from them again in the future.


Hey Nick. Great to see another michigander on the forum. I just ordered a SRP311J1 from Creation and hope it gets here as fast as yours did. 
Jim in Troy


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

SRP455 arrived today


----------



## DeadOnArrival06 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just got the new LE Blue in today. I'm loving it!


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

SRP453K1 with Yobokies SS shroud


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's my newest...


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is my SRP with Yobokies SS shroud and various straps:

































































The leather strap is vey comfortable - real cow leather and really really soft. 
The buckle is huge with a u-boat on it. It was actually 24mm so I had to cut a Little in it to fit it. A bit on the vulgar side, but fits the Watch imo.
Leather strap is the most comfortable by far of them all. The Watch is a bit topheavy and the 24mm strap takes good care of that. Recommend it.


----------



## RussChicago (Feb 16, 2013)

My new SRP 455 arrived today.


----------



## mercuryman (Jul 25, 2013)

So far it will lose 2 to 3 seconds when wearing it and gain it back at night when I lay it "crown down". Amazing accuracy from such a cheap priced movement!

I'm waiting for Yobokies to come back from summer vacation and then I'm getting a "Hammer", a perfect bracelet for the Monster IMO!


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Had some fun with the bloody teeth 















Sent from my mobile. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Just received my brand spanking new 455LE monster. It's number 712 / 1000. First impressions are the colour....AMAZING! Seiko did a great job in getting the metallic blue just right and the variation in sunlight looks great. Even though it looks pretty good on the rubber strap I am going to put on an anvil bracelet soon to make it pop. For anyone in doubt, just buy one, it is a great addition to the monster range.


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

Bloody toothed Monster looks brilliant on a bracelet!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I always prefer my watches on a bracelet.


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Got my SRP453 baby tuna!! Loving it!!!


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's mine the limited 500 unit


----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

If I hadn't already spent a zillion dollars on watches this year I would get a blue monster. They are gorgeous.


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is my entry into the Monster Club. We were at Table Rock Lake for the last week and I happened upon this watch at the Seiko outlet. I was wanting the J1 version but for $220 out the door from an AD, I couldn't pass it up as I've been wanting it for a long time. Plus I had the wife's approval as I was able to pick her up an SRP199K1 as well for $80. She thinks we have matching watches and I got two autos out the door for under $300! Can't beat it. Anyway, I love the watch and it has been replacing the Planet Ocean for the last few days. Now for some strap shopping...


----------



## TwoSixSided (Aug 21, 2013)

Got a 307 coming in the mail soon. It's killing me waiting, some days I look online and think it's such an attractive watch then other days I look and think, "I really spent so much money on this?" I just hope I fall in love with it when it gets here.


----------



## carman594 (Nov 7, 2012)

So those of you that have both, is there really any difference between the Japanese made models and the Korean made models?


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got this two days ago and it's gaining 1.5 seconds a day. So accurate and so Beautiful timepiece. Thank you WUS members for a good time.


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is my SRP315 Black/Orange Monster with the Japanese movement. Also,the lume is as bright as the Rolex GMTII.


----------



## DeVillean (Jul 7, 2013)

Matched...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bracky72 (Jun 30, 2013)

There is some slight differences for example the bezel clicks differently and one has french and the other arabic as the second language for the day but I can't honestly say one is better then the other. I love them all!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys! I am from Greece and I am looking for site also has Seiko SRP307J1 or SRP307K1? should be shipping to Greece... I still want a site with strap and bracelet, also those from sending in Greece! Sorry my English... I'm still at the beginning...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody there?


----------



## granzzow (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally got this SRP313 today and I'm loving it !!


----------



## Bakkie-Koffie (Nov 16, 2013)

My latest purchase!


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Black Monster for Black Friday...got a great deal


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

ck1109 said:


> Black Monster for Black Friday...got a great deal


Where did you get it? Looks great!

Does anyone know of any places that have good deals for a monster today (Black Friday)?


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Got it at the Seiko outlet. They had good Black Friday promos.

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

ck1109 said:


> Got it at the Seiko outlet. They had good Black Friday promos.
> 
> Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


I didn't know there was a "the" Seiko outlet. Can you enlighten me? Thanks.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Seiko has their own stores at "Premium outlet malls" (company name) across the US. I've been to the stores at the outlets in DC and Seattle. You can check their website to see if you have one near you.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I just got my SRP307 two days ago, and...

IT... IS... AWESOME...

Talk about surprising, my family likes this watch more than any other watch I have ever had. My wife noticed it and doesn't want me to wear it for the purpose for which I bought it (the gym). She likes it better than my Omega Seamaster. 

I went to another post-Thanksgiving dinner last night and a lot of my family noticed it on my wrist and had me show it to other members of the family.

And, for the past two days, without me regulating it at all, -5 seconds... That's -2.5 sec/day!!!


----------



## greatness555 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All, I'm interested to get the new 'shark teeth' OM, the *SRP309K1*. How much can I expect to pay at a shop in Los Angeles? I'm travelling there in mid Dec and would like to get it from an AD / mall. Any suggestions where I can get a good deal?

Tx.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

New Crown and Buckle Bond premium NATO with brushed hardware on my SRP Black Monster. Love this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I guess I get to post these pics in multiple threads, brand new just got it, I was torn between the orange and dracula, I think I made the right choice.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Today's NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

SRP461 limited edition silver blue 393/500










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

This might have already come up, but has it been confirmed that the bracelets for the new SRP monsters are inferior to the old ones - not as thick, no dive extender, etc.?

If it's true, then I need to only get one on strap and skip the disappointment - being a huge fan of the old bracelet.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

GunWale said:


> This might have already come up, but has it been confirmed that the bracelets for the new SRP monsters are inferior to the old ones - not as thick, no dive extender, etc.?
> 
> If it's true, then I need to only get one on strap and skip the disappointment - being a huge fan of the old bracelet.


New bracelet is heavy and has dive extension. Love the looks--very much suits the design of the Monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Navy NATO on Black Monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## louisler (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Very happy with my new Fang Monsta!









Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

SRP315 on 22mm Isofrane. Sort of the ultimate WIS/WUS approved combo. Dagaz bubble dome on the way.


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got my SRP307 a few days ago. So far it has been at about +6-7 seconds or so a day. Do they typically gain or lose time with usage? Also, the day of the week is in Spanish and in English, how normal is that? 

Awesome watch.


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

My LE and Drac. The LE looks stunning on the polished engineer - the pics do no justice.


----------



## 6025 (Jul 31, 2009)

_10th Anniversary Limited Edition Monster from Thailand_


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Vampire!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> View attachment 1333649


Really great pic, but it ain't no new SRP. Lol Yes, I used ain't.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Won't see many like this one..........


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't sized the bracelet yet so sporting mine on a Lunimox strap for now. Bloody love this watch!!


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is mine on vacation mode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doggrell3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Howa said:


> Won't see many like this one..........


please post the exact model number of your black monster and where it can be purchased . also how much does this model cost and is it the second generation ? is the movement a 4r36 ? thank you .

doggrell3000
[email protected]


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Just came in yesterday. Sunrise pic from this morning. Strap has got to go though... Not a fan of rubber.


Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

No group pic yet but here are my two.


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Seiko Black Monster SRP307


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## greatness555 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's a silly question ...

A friend recently commented ... "these kind of watches (and he was referring to my OM) ... don't you think they'd be appropriate up to a certain age ??"

I know, many of you would say "to each his own" style ... but do Monsters have an age limit? (Dunno how else to put it ... but I think you know what I mean). Ie can a guy of 50, 60, 70 years of age sport his Monster proudly?


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

greatness555 said:


> Here's a silly question ...
> ...*can a guy of 50, 60, 70 years of age sport his Monster proudly?*


*Yes*, only the jealous wish to see you with one foot in the grave.

Tony


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SRP311 Fang Monster.









Tony


----------



## greatness555 (Dec 4, 2013)

TONY M said:


> *Yes*, only the jealous wish to see you with one foot in the grave.
> 
> Tony


Well, NO ONE really knows when one is gonna kick the bucket ... but I spose he meat it differently ... like say, a 75 year old grandpa wouldn't really look cool wearing a Mickey Mouse watch, will he ...

I totally agree that we shud wear what we like, to he*l with what others think ... but at times one has to "act your age" ;-)


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

greatness555 said:


> Well, NO ONE really knows when one is gonna kick the bucket ... but I spose he meat it differently ... like say, a 75 year old grandpa wouldn't really look cool wearing a Mickey Mouse watch, will he ...
> 
> I totally agree that we shud wear what we like, to he*l with what others think ... but at times one has to "act your age" ;-)


:-d I know, and was being half serious in my post but really I would be unlikely to wear a Monster especially an SRP311 or any other "loud" watch in formal situations. I think however it often has less to do with age and more to do with how you want to appear or on the dress code of a particular event.

Now I wonder if my even more ancient father would suit a Fang Monster?:think:

Tony


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi there, new member here. I have 2 Monsters on order ... the Black (SRP307) and the Orange (SRP309) both on steel bracelets. Been busy and haven't had to time to collect the 2 pieces to join my Snow Mini Monster (SRP481).


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Picked up this srp311 mod today. Super happy with it.


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

Great looking watches. I hate it that these watches aren't in the 45mm size or so. I'd have one in a second if they were that big. Seiko just doesn't like to make watches that big.

Nalajr


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

L

I know, many of you would say "to each his own" style ... but do Monsters have an age limit? (Dunno how else to put it ... but I think you know what I mean). Ie can a guy of 50, 60, 70 years of age sport his Monster proudly?[/QUOTE]

Seriously no offence, I stay away from friends like that. I can never understand y ppl must have this mental model of what u can n can't do, what u wear , wat car to drive at certain age. U are only as old as u let urself to belive. Btw I am 48 this yrs.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SRP311 "Fang Monster"









Tony


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice Monsters. 

Why is the top of the bracelet on the first pic (black/red dial) showing so many scratches? Rough use? Over how many years? Cant be that long as its the new "shark-teeth/fang" model ...


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

zaxsingh said:


> Nice Monsters.
> 
> Why is the top of the bracelet on the first pic (black/red dial) showing so many scratches? Rough use? Over how many years? Cant be that long as its the new "shark-teeth/fang" model ...


I think that it is actually fingerprints showing up in the photo. I gave it a quick wipe with a silk cloth prior to photographing but maybe i missed a spot and the light shows it up more than the naked eye would.

Tony


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

New Monster for me!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

SRP311 "Fang Monster" again, with a bit of water around it this time.









Tony​


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Can you spot the smallest of mods in this photo?









Tony


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

The coloured "SEIKO" text on the bracelet clasp! Cool!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

zaxsingh said:


> The coloured "SEIKO" text on the bracelet clasp! Cool!


Correct! I planned to buy some orange Revell 32130 for this but used Humbrol enamel paint when I realised that I had already had plenty left over from a previous job a while back. The color matches the orange bezel well.

Tony


----------



## ricefarmerr (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Love this freaken movie.



Raoul Duke said:


>


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

My beautiful SRP313K2.
Unfortunately losing 24 seconds per day..might have to bring it for service..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neofio (Jan 24, 2014)

My Seiko SRP455 with Seiko Monster bracelet.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Any logical reason why the Monsters have solid casebacks while the cheaper "Mini Monsters" (Seiko 5 Sports) have see-thru / glass casebacks?


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Is the SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights) available with a steel bracelet? All pics I have seen of this particular model are with the black rubber strap.

2. I think the SRP 313 is better looking than the plain SRP 307 (Black Monster) becus it has those red line highlights instead of the simple black face. Ofcourse, to each his own.

Which do other Monster fans here like ... the SRP 307 (black face) or SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights)??


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

My guess is that the solid CB means better WR Rating. Anyone?


zaxsingh said:


> Any logical reason why the Monsters have solid casebacks while the cheaper "Mini Monsters" (Seiko 5 Sports) have see-thru / glass casebacks?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bloody Teeth/Fangs for me!


zaxsingh said:


> 1. Is the SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights) available with a steel bracelet? All pics I have seen of this particular model are with the black rubber strap.
> 
> 2. I think the SRP 313 is better looking than the plain SRP 307 (Black Monster) becus it has those red line highlights instead of the simple black face. Ofcourse, to each his own.
> 
> Which do other Monster fans here like ... the SRP 307 (black face) or SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights)??


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> My guess is that the solid CB means better WR Rating. Anyone?


Sure, that's the answer I got from the dealer too ... but hey, my PO has a glass CB and its rated at 600m! (Yes, I know the difference in price points too).


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Finally found the time today to go pickup the 2 Monsters I had on order since Dec (the day I bought the Snow Mini Monster). They were here earlier actually, but I was travelling and caught up with things, so ...

And seeing the new stock at the store, I changed my mind about the Black Monster (SRP 307) and instead swapped it for a "Bloody Fangs Monster" (SRP 311).

Both BFM and OM are on steel bracelets. Will have some pics later.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

zaxsingh said:


> Sure, that's the answer I got from the dealer too ... but hey, my PO has a glass CB and its rated at 600m! (Yes, I know the difference in price points too).


I imagine the Monster has solid back because it's upholding its tradition.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

zaxsingh said:


> 1. Is the SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights) available with a steel bracelet? All pics I have seen of this particular model are with the black rubber strap.
> 
> 2. I think the SRP 313 is better looking than the plain SRP 307 (Black Monster) becus it has those red line highlights instead of the simple black face. Ofcourse, to each his own.
> 
> Which do other Monster fans here like ... the SRP 307 (black face) or SRP 313 (black face with red line highlights)??


Scroll back in the post to see the monster I put up with the steel bracelet. It's called SRP313K2. The K1 is with the rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Tx mrchan for the clarification. Its the SRP313K2 with steel bracelet that I picked up yesterday. Awesome!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

zaxsingh said:


> Tx mrchan for the clarification. Its the SRP313K2 with steel bracelet that I picked up yesterday. Awesome!


Good man, that is the right choice! I did have a conflicting toss-up between this one and the limited edition blue-gold one but I preferred this one as it seems more versatile in most situations. Can't be wearing a blue one with a suit if it came to it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

That being said, I guess there is nothing stopping me from buying a blue one if I wanted! Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

So, one of my WUS buddies (Cajun1970) recently sold his "bloody tooth" SRP and he messaged me asking if I'd like the black/red leather strap he had on it. I obliged and it came in yesterday. It really fits this watch very well.

Thanks again, Cajun!










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice, superb!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

zaxsingh said:


> Nice, superb!


Thanks!










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lookin' good, Austin! Glad it's once again being put to proper use!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's my new arrival.


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

Neofio said:


> My Seiko SRP455 with Seiko Monster bracelet.


Got the same one. Loving it! I also put a stainless bracelet on mine...looks much better than the blue rubber strap that comes with it. How accurate is yours? Only had mine a few days but so far its running +7 seconds per day...


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

jopex said:


> Picked up this srp311 mod today. Super happy with it.


VERY nice! One of the best looking Seikos I have seen in a while


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

robncircus said:


> Just came in yesterday. Sunrise pic from this morning. Strap has got to go though... Not a fan of rubber.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


I agree. Got rid of the blue rubber strap on mine. This watch looks WAY better with a stainless bracelet


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

As promised, here's a pic of my 3 Monsters ... from left to right .... Snow Mini Monster (SRP481), Bloody Fangs Monster (SRP313) and Orange Monster (SRP309).

No, I don't normally wear all three together!!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 4, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> So, one of my WUS buddies (Cajun1970) recently sold his "bloody tooth" SRP and he messaged me asking if I'd like the black/red leather strap he had on it. I obliged and it came in yesterday. It really fits this watch very well.
> 
> Thanks again, Cajun!
> 
> ...


What band is that?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

BrotherIron said:


> What band is that?


I'm honestly not sure. Thats a question Cajun will have to answer. I'm sure he'll chime in.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> I'm honestly not sure. Thats a question Cajun will have to answer. I'm sure he'll chime in.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


It's the "Panny 1515" from Fredawatchstraps.com . It is leather and waterproof. Here's a link... The Amazing 1515, thick leather, color stitches, waterproof


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

zaxsingh said:


> As promised, here's a pic of my 3 Monsters ... from left to right .... Snow Mini Monster (SRP481), Bloody Fangs Monster (SRP313) and Orange Monster (SRP309).
> 
> No, I don't normally wear all three together!!
> 
> View attachment 1367792


best picture I have ever seen!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

El Gato said:


> View attachment 1367756


looks really purple here, does that happen alot?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> best picture I have ever seen!












Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanx N.Caffrey! I was half-expecting not-so-nice comments ;-)
Yes, these are great watches for the bucks you pay!


----------



## SRix (Jan 4, 2014)

I really disliked the look of this watch when I first discovered it before Christmas. But the monster has had it's way with me! I've given in!


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

SRix said:


> I really disliked the look of this watch when I first discovered it before Christmas. But the monster has had it's way with me! I've given in!


I like it with that silver bezel...very nice!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent while doing a burnout.


Alright. Who's going to 4 watches now?


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

C&B premium khaki NATO with brushed h/w and a real Snow Monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## khk (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## skywylie (Dec 24, 2013)

My Black Monster, and can also be converted to the real Orange monster.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! I did not realize the 3rd generation Orange Monster was available.


skywylie said:


> My Black Monster, and can also be converted to the real Orange monster.
> 
> View attachment 1375107
> View attachment 1375108


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

My SRP with some new shoes. Not sure if I like them yet.







Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skywylie (Dec 24, 2013)

i like!!!!

QUOTE=cajun1970;5980003]Panny 1515 strap (black with red stitch arrived today.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gebs (Feb 5, 2014)

My new SRP453!!


----------



## Omega_556 (Dec 13, 2013)

I loved my Black Monster, I really did, however I decided I needed some color in my collection.

I had the Black Monster, Seiko 5 SNZG15, Marathon GSAR, Hamilton Khaki, and I'll be getting a Steinhart Ocean One GMT as soon as they are available around April. All these watches have black dials. So I decided to flip the Black Monster for an Orange Monster. I also really like divers on leather so I ordered also orders an Amazing 1515 from Freda Watch Straps. I didn't even size the OE bracelet, it is still covered in plastic.

I am very happy with the end result.

Orange Monster SPR309K1 on a Freda "Amazing 1515" w/ Orange Stitching


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Couple shots of my new one:


----------



## Gastby (Dec 27, 2013)

OMG


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Gastby said:


> View attachment 1386710
> 
> 
> OMG


Wow ,,, always gud to see a Monster that's been thru hell ... hehehe!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I need more idea for replacing che bracelet.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

It is too soon to talk about the accuracy of my Monster but be prepared for a record


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Another shot of my black night monster mod


----------



## J.Harris (Dec 3, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the new movements durability compared to the old one?? Is it as tough? How long can the new one go before needing service? Thanks. I am going to buy the 309 tonight. Very cool and unusual piece


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

J.Harris said:


> Can anyone comment on the new movements durability compared to the old one?? Is it as tough? How long can the new one go before needing service? Thanks. I am going to buy the 309 tonight. Very cool and unusual piece


I think that movement is pretty similar with some very cool addition in the SRP series.
The SRP series should be as durable as the old one.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

My new leather Bond NATO from Natostrapco! So happy with the quality, I think it looks pretty awesome! What do u guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

My SRPs.


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

My new Monster just came in today after expedited one-day shipping from Amazon (I just couldn't wait another day) and I absolutely LOVE it! Feels great to join the ranks of so many other satisfied Monster owners and lovers out there. Now I see what all the hype is about!



















 iPhone 5s


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

What?
-


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

My monster family, and a cousin, all with very nice new straps from Panatime. I fear I may have gone a little overboard :-d:


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wanted to share a great combo for OM fans out there.
Picked up this Panatime Mustang strap on clearance for $14 with shipping.
Great strap and very thick, around 4mm and fits perfect on the beefy monster lugs.

Navy blue with orange stitching 20mm:


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Already posted this pic in another topic but I guess it would be more appropriate to post it here...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

View attachment 1415702


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry for cross posting but new straps arrived, and it worth posting


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

I really like the look of the green strap, but they all look great!


 iPad Air


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the red one - nice deep colour


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

New Yobokies BoR on my SRP. Loving it so far.





Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello new monster










Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

sblantipodi's post above inspired me to order a couple of NATOs for my new Orange Monster... think I'll be sticking with the blue for now. What do you think?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

And an experiment - rally strap from my Tissot PR 516 GL...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

imagwai said:


> sblantipodi's post above inspired me to order a couple of NATOs for my new Orange Monster... think I'll be sticking with the blue for now. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1420285
> 
> ...


very cool, congrats!
the black and the blu looks awesome on the OM.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

2 simple mods.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sumo007 said:


> 2 simple mods.
> View attachment 1421236


where did you bought the black bezel?


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

sblantipodi said:


> where did you bought the black bezel?


This is SRP315K1 watch case mod with SZEN002 dial.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sumo007 said:


> This is SRP315K1 watch case mod with SZEN002 dial.


cool!


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Hows this?


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

robncircus said:


> New Yobokies BoR on my SRP. Loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic. It's exactly what I was planning on buying for my 455. I was thinking of ordering the 22mm version with the 20mm ends. Congrats


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a few photos of mySRPs:

My 315


















and my 455


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

why not post you accuracy too?
how accurate is your SRP, do you regulated it? if yes, how long it mainteined the regulation?


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> why not post you accuracy too?
> how accurate is your SRP, do you regulated it? if yes, how long it mainteined the regulation?


Mine is +1 seconds a day. No regulation as far as im aware of (bought it mint 2nd hand)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

BM is awesome on B NATO.


----------



## phillipndavis (Feb 13, 2013)

*dsena1*: Where'd you pick up that black/orange stripe NATO? It looks killer!

I think I need either one of those or a nice, thick Zulu for my 315.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Quick photo of my SRP311/BM mod made this afternoon.










Tony


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

 iPad Air


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

sumo007 said:


> View attachment 1421237


That is absolutely superb!!
I love it!!!


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

Just the simple, touching love story of a boy and his BM. In cinemas now.


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Got mine few months ago, so it's about time to post this. I've come to love this beautiful and accurate piece.
















I wear it on a panny style leather strap from fredawatchstraps for now.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

monster is awesome but it has a fault.
the bezel is damn too easy to scratch.

I have scratched it with my jean's zip.

The finishes of the bezel makes it extremely delicate and prone to scratches.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Wrist shot of the SRP311 mod. Still loving this one.





sblantipodi said:


> monster is awesome but it has a fault.
> the bezel is damn too easy to scratch.
> 
> I have scratched it with my jean's zip.
> ...


I luckily have not noticed this to be an issue for me, not yet anyway.

Tony


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

sblantipodi said:


> monster is awesome but it has a fault.
> the bezel is damn too easy to scratch.
> 
> I have scratched it with my jean's zip.
> ...


Actually the bezel (and the crystal) is more protected than on most dive watches because it slopes downward to the crystal.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

about a week with my new OM. aside from missing the old crown, i think everything else is a definite improvement.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

*Hi all.. Great thread, and I could definitely use some help here.*.. Been looking at the new Orange Monster- SRP309, and see that there is a "K" or Korean version as well as a "J" Japanese version.. Is there a difference in quality or value, and where is the best place to get one (best price etc for inside US)... I had asked an ebay store selling this and he says that there is no K or J on the case back and all he can state is a Japanese movement.. I saw that one online watch place had the K version for $199.... Just don't want to buy it and then find out I should have gotten the J version? HELP please..
Thanks

Barry


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jmartin1985 (Jul 21, 2012)

I remember when I first joined WUS, I could hardly believe all the threads dedicated to the Monster, I thought it was hideous. 

I don't know what causes such a drastic change of opinion, but the last few days I've done nothing but look through this thread, particularly at the new generation Orange Monster, which will be my next watch once I can gather the funds. 

Does anyone know if there is a Seiko AD in the UK which sells the Monster? I've never seen one in the flesh, is it not sold in the UK market?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Awesome! What kind of mod is this?



JerylTan said:


>


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

isti said:


> Awesome! What kind of mod is this?


Tks  parts are all from dagaz.

Base watch - seiko monster
Dial - dagaz shark dial
Chapter ribg - dagaz matte black monster chapter ring
Hands - dagaz mil ladder white

I've also ordered the black bezel from seiko and will be fitting that once it comes


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the details!
I've put it on my ever growing wish list. 

Is the lume on the dagaz dial & hands as bright as the original?



JerylTan said:


> Tks  parts are all from dagaz.
> 
> Base watch - seiko monster
> Dial - dagaz shark dial
> ...


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

jmartin1985 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Seiko AD in the UK which sells the Monster? I've never seen one in the flesh, is it not sold in the UK market?


Yorkshire Watches. Not an AD, but Seiko specialists, and really nice to deal with. I got my Monster there and was very happy with the service. Good price, too!


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

While taking my first dive of 2014.. i noticed a magnificent deep-sea creature dubbed by watch aficionados the ORANGE MONSTER 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

isti said:


> Thanks a lot for the details!
> I've put it on my ever growing wish list.
> 
> Is the lume on the dagaz dial & hands as bright as the original?


Not as brigit but pretty close


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

mrchan said:


> My new leather Bond NATO from Natostrapco! So happy with the quality, I think it looks pretty awesome! What do u guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks bad ass.
I may order my Dracula next week. I have a black pvd 3 ring Zulu sitting around.
It's from NATO Strap Co. also.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

acello27 said:


> I think it looks bad ass.
> I may order my Dracula next week. I have a black pvd 3 ring Zulu sitting around.
> It's from NATO Strap Co. also.


Thanks, glad you like it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's my new monster, the SRP455, while it's 4r36 movement is being charged.









Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

love the watch... Hate the Pin and collar system...


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

blue jean, blue shirt, blue monster










Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got this one in today.


----------



## Motor51 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's my new addition








Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece...

















Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndBoots (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Hey guys, just joined the site to ask what strap this is. I just ordered an SRP313J1 tonight and really love this strap. I searched through the rest of the thread for an answer but couldn't find it. Does anyone know? Thanks!



mercurystop said:


> Seems like this is a popular combination for the red tooth monster
> 
> _2177630 by mercurystop, on Flickr


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



WatchAndBoots said:


> Hey guys, just joined the site to ask what strap this is. I just ordered an SRP313J1 tonight and really love this strap. I searched through the rest of the thread for an answer but couldn't find it. Does anyone know? Thanks!


It looks like a Hirsch Carbon to me.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

That's what I would say it is too.



isti said:


> It looks like a Hirsch Carbon to me.


----------



## WatchAndBoots (Apr 23, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> That's what I would say it is too.


Hmm, Hirsch carbon doesn't look like it has the stitch that goes along the outside of the spring bar:








Hirsch's are also concave down the length of the strap whereas the one in the picture referenced earlier looks flat. I found this one on strapsco.com with similar stitching that is also flat:








It might be this one in black/red. I just don't know about the quality. I should maybe just try to PM mercurystop since it's his photo.


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

After much debate, I just ordered and recieved my SRP307 Black Monster last night. I can finally see what the hype is all about. These watches are amazing.

Ordered from Amazon (GMT Time) and lo and behold! A made in Japan model!!!! All for $184 and free shipping. What a value. Love this watch. I will say that whoever designed the pin and collar system in the band should be made to run through a pineapple field naked with no shoes...


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate this thread! Just ordered a SRP311. Third Seiko in this month. o|o|o|


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

X.R. said:


> I hate this thread! Just ordered a SRP311. Third Seiko in this month. o|o|o|


Hahaha you are mad man...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Super lume... It does the night day... Hahaha

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mechmiser (Feb 22, 2014)

I really like the SRP307... It also reminds me of my favorite movie.


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

My srp311 has arrived!


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

batman1345 said:


> Hahaha you are mad man...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


It feels good to be a mad man.:-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

309J1


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

And mine srp309j1 with all "suits"

























Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Captain Starbucks said:


> After much debate, I just ordered and recieved my SRP307 Black Monster last night. I can finally see what the hype is all about. These watches are amazing.
> 
> Ordered from Amazon (GMT Time) and lo and behold! A made in Japan model!!!! All for $184 and free shipping. What a value. Love this watch. I will say that whoever designed the pin and collar system in the band should be made to run through a pineapple field naked with no shoes...


You guys are lucky. I have tried in vain to purchase seiko watches on amazon, low and behold they do not ship to Australia. I added the 307 and 309 to my cart excitedly I must add only to be let down. I still don't get why!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

joey79 said:


> You guys are lucky. I have tried in vain to purchase seiko watches on amazon, low and behold they do not ship to Australia. I added the 307 and 309 to my cart excitedly I must add only to be let down. I still don't get why!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah, Amazon won't but others like creationwatches will. They are a bit more in cost but they have super fast shipping!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

That is almost a saving of $100. A real shame. I could get both orange and black. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello again from Greece guys! This time inside my the car...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mittttal (Nov 10, 2013)

My first monster and baby tuna!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone with bond NATO here? I bought it and I'm just thinking if it will look good on my BM.


----------



## AJC723 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm looking to get the SRP307, the new Seiko Black Monster. If possible, I'd like to get the version that's made in Japan (SRP307J1) rather than the one made in Malaysia (SRP307K1).
Creationwatches has it, but the J1 model is $249 and the K1 model is $239, which is a little pricey. Amazon has what I believe to be the K1 model for $184, but like I said I'm looking for the J1.
Does anyone know where to find the SRP307J1 at around $200?


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got mine from Amazon gmt time for $184 and they sentme the Japanese model.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

OM ....


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Captain Starbucks said:


> I just got mine from Amazon gmt time for $184 and they sentme the Japanese model.


Can you post a pic of the dial or case back?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

backarelli said:


> OM ....


your photos rocks!
this are the photos that convince people to buy the watch


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

sblantipodi , ThanksssS ! 

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

NATOs family


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

View attachment 1488693
My new "Mini" is larger than my OM!


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

SRP 455 on 5 ring Zulu.


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got a new strap for my OM.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

My new monster!









Sent from the abyss


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally got a shot of my srp315 with dagaz bubble dome and 22mm isofrane...hardly ever take it off.


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

Hello, all.
I'm thinking about getting a Monster, and I have a question.
The standard black and orange models are great (old and new) and one sees a lot of orange Monsters with black chapter ring, but nobody seems to have a black one with orange chapter ring.
I believe it would look good.
Are there any out there? Pictures?
Thanks!


----------



## Joppiehump (May 27, 2014)




----------



## KeithNYC (Dec 24, 2012)

315


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my Gen 2 Monster . . . customized with a Gen 1 LE dial.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## mechmiser (Feb 22, 2014)

Took my Monster to the beach!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I always tought that a watch like Seiko Monster is not good for an elegant dress.
I was wrong, I was at a wedding with elegant dress and tie, it was cool under the cuff.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

My little monster. But how do you remove the braclet for a nato strap. I looked and couldn't find anything. Even googled it.

Baby monster snzf45k1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clxa38 (Jan 7, 2013)

First monster and loving it!


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

Just received mine!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Monster...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Orange new Monster + Renault Megane...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got my new Orange monster yesterday. I can see now why it's so popular.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't believe I haven't posted here yet!


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Here are my 3 Monsters ... from left to right:

1. SRP 481 - Seiko 5 (100m WR) "Snow Monster" 
2. SRP 313 - Seiko "Dracula Monster"
3. SRP 309 - Seiko "Orange Monster"

All 3 used as beaters, in rotation. Somehow the OM gets more wrist time than the other two ... and in the process has taken a harsher beating, including a recent drop from about 3 feet onto a timber floor. The Monster's fine, but the floor timber got chipped ;-)


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

zaxsingh said:


> Here are my 3 Monsters ... from left to right:
> 
> 1. SRP 481 - Seiko 5 (100m WR) "Snow Monster"
> 2. SRP 313 - Seiko "Dracula Monster"
> ...


Where did you get the snow dial, chapter ring and hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Thugjustice said:


> Where did you get the snow dial, chapter ring and hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the watch as it is. Not modded. The ref # is SRP 481 but I understand it's pretty rare.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Please explain what this Monster is:

Seiko Orange Monster Dive Watch SRP311J1 Japan Extremely RARE BNIB 708031340668 | eBay

Seller states it is a J1, but no where on the watch is stamped Made In Japan, just "Japan Movement".
Seller appears to have 3 for sale. 
Is it new? Is it a limited edition? What movement is inside?

And how come nobody else on the internet has the same Monster?


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Please explain what this Monster is:
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster Dive Watch SRP311J1 Japan Extremely RARE BNIB 708031340668 | eBay
> 
> ...


LOL at it being "rare".

It's sold by multiple sellers on Amazon for under $299 shipped by Amazon and it does show made in Japan on the dial as opposed to the eBay one that says mov't Japan.
Amazon.com: Seiko Superior #SRP311J1 (Made in Japan) Men's All Black Stainless Steel 2nd Generation Monster 200M, 24 Jewels Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquahallic said:


> LOL at it being "rare".
> 
> It's sold by multiple sellers on Amazon for under $299 shipped by Amazon and it does show made in Japan on the dial as opposed to the eBay one that says mov't Japan.
> Amazon.com: Seiko Superior #SRP311J1 (Made in Japan) Men's All Black Stainless Steel 2nd Generation Monster 200M, 24 Jewels Automatic Diver Watch: Watches


But that's a different dial....sunburst vs. solid orange. Don't see this solid orange/black border dial with black bezel & orange markings anywhere else.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> But that's a different dial....sunburst vs. solid orange. Don't see this solid orange/black border dial with black bezel & orange markings anywhere else.


I missed that. The SRP311J1 comes stock with a sunburst dial so maybe it is rare., which I doubt because it would have a different part number.

I'm probably wrong again but I thought mov't Japan was for the U.S. market due to the COO having to be shown. Either way it's be cheaper just to buy the sunburst and swap it over to a solid orange dial.


----------



## Clxa38 (Jan 7, 2013)

My black monster doesn't say "mov't japan" or "made in japan". It only shows the movement "4r36" on the face. Is my new monster specific to a certain market? Did I get a non-US spec monster? Wonder if I should return it and get a replacement


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Clxa38 said:


> My black monster doesn't say "mov't japan" or "made in japan". It only shows the movement "4r36" on the face. Is my new monster specific to a certain market? Did I get a non-US spec monster? Wonder if I should return it and get a replacement


I wouldn't worry about it. You must have the K version, it's not any different to the J version. All Monsters are non-US. I wouldn't return it over that.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

stewham said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. You must have the K version, it's not any different to the J version. All Monsters are non-US. I wouldn't return it over that.


Actually did not buy it as the price premium over the K1 with Sunburst is close to $75. So I'd be essentially paying for the solid orange dial.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

My new shoes...









Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert (Sep 12, 2012)

X-Post from another thread. LOVING the 4r36 so far.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday.....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wear it in good health. The orange one is awesome.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

sooner76 said:


> Here's my Gen 2 Monster . . . customized with a Gen 1 LE dial.


Where did you source the dial?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Instead of creating a new thread on prospex monsters, decided to post here instead...
Got this baby yesterday! 
Prospex Monster SRP581... They are still "SRP Monsters" anyways


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Deyn Man said:


> Instead of creating a new thread on prospex monsters, decided to post here instead...
> Got this baby yesterday!
> Prospex Monster SRP581... They are still "SRP Monsters" anyways


What's the difference between the prospex monster and the second generation monster?


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

aside from the PVD case (which the SRP311 had), dial and case back has the prosper logo... other than that, seems no difference...


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Deyn Man said:


> aside from the PVD case (which the SRP311 had), dial and case back has the prosper logo... other than that, seems no difference...


What's different about the case back?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Got mine a couple weeks ago, added C3 to the bezel and wear it constantly...


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Caseback has a Prospex logo... Other than that, seems everything are the same...


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

FORMULa said:


> Got mine a couple weeks ago, added C3 to the bezel and wear it constantly...


awesome!! details please... I am jealous... haha and I want this!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Deyn Man said:


> aside from the PVD case (which the SRP311 had), dial and case back has the prosper logo... other than that, seems no difference...





Deyn Man said:


> Caseback has a Prospex logo... Other than that, seems everything are the same...


That's what I was thinking, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> awesome!! details please... I am jealous... haha and I want this!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


that looks bad as hell. nicely done. did you remove the paint and PIP from the indices before applying lume or just cover them?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I used the knife method to pry of the bezel and then soaked it in lacquer thinner. I had to use a brush to get some of the ink off and use a toothpick to get the stubborn ink bits off.

Some threads I looked at...

Monster lume bezel thread I found helpful:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-bezel-orange-monster-850412.html

How to remove the bezel with a knife:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/tip-removing-bezel-seiko-monster-172603.html

Various Reluming videos and thread out there I also researched. It's not perfect, I got some hairline scratches on the bezel while removing some of the lume and snapped the rubber bezel ring in two but it still seems to turn fine.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you my friend! I try...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> awesome!! details please... I am jealous... haha and I want this!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


How luminous is the C3 compared to Seiko lumibrite?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got a Vampire this weekend from my wife for an anniversary gift. Really impressed with it so far. I got it on the rubber strap since I really don't like the bracelets on these and I plan to surf with it. I may change to a NATO in the future but the rubber strap seems pretty nice to me.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice watch, the Dracula / Vampire .... I was wearing mine over the weekend on a short overseas trip.

BTW, why is the date showing "SAB" instead of the regular "SAT"? What language option have you got?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

zaxsingh said:


> Nice watch, the Dracula / Vampire .... I was wearing mine over the weekend on a short overseas trip.
> 
> BTW, why is the date showing "SAB" instead of the regular "SAT"? What language option have you got?


It's the Spanish/English day wheel. I always set it to Spanish to make me feel intercontinental (like when I eat French toast).

I only ever see English/Spanish day wheels. I'd like to have some with other languages.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

rfortson said:


> It's the Spanish/English day wheel. I always set it to Spanish to make me feel intercontinental (like when I eat French toast).
> 
> I only ever see English/Spanish day wheels. I'd like to have some with other languages.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I have the arabic/english day wheel and I hate their strange text on my watch


----------



## CamoColton (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I'll be ordering an SRP313, or 315 very soon.
Which model suffix would have the day wheel with English and roman numerals, instead of English and Spanish days? The "J1" or "K1"?


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

CamoColton said:


> I think I'll be ordering an SRP313, or 315 very soon.
> Which model suffix would have the day wheel with English and roman numerals, instead of English and Spanish days? The "J1" or "K1"?


I have an Orange Monster and a Dracula / Vampire ... Both have English and Roman numerals .... But I'm not sure where to find the J1 or K1 model designation. Anyone can help?


----------



## CamoColton (Aug 23, 2011)

zaxsingh said:


> I have an Orange Monster and a Dracula / Vampire ... Both have English and Roman numerals .... But I'm not sure where to find the J1 or K1 model designation. Anyone can help?


The J watches will say "MADE IN JAPAN" between the 8 and 6 position on the dial.


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's mine ... no "MADE IN JAPAN" ... so what is it?

Not that it matters to me ... its my fav watch as it goes with a lot of my attire as well as my company colours ;-) And tough as a monster!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

zaxsingh said:


> Here's mine ... no "MADE IN JAPAN" ... so what is it?
> 
> Not that it matters to me ... its my fav watch as it goes with a lot of my attire as well as my company colours ;-) And tough as a monster!
> 
> View attachment 1575163


Probably a K1, as are these of mine:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

This beauty came in the mail today


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

...can't forget my new watches older brother, hehe.


----------



## bikkboi (Jul 24, 2014)

I dare you to beat me in doucheness:


----------



## ajlindvall (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## sicknsore (May 19, 2014)




----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a 307j incoming. Can't wait to join here. Going to be ordering some NATOs....polished hardware or brushed? The case looks polished, but bezel protector looks almost brushed/dull. Help!


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, and that PVD looks good too!


----------



## CamoColton (Aug 23, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought a 313J1.










Here it is with my other Seiko's










I think I'll need to get a selection of NATO straps to mix things up a bit with them.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Delivered yesterday. I'm all excited!


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

Some new and some older shots of my BM. It was my first real diver and I'm still in love with it! 









24mm zulu notched to fit the 20mm lugs.
















Comparison shot with 39mm Vostok Amphibian. Again 24mm leather strap notched to fit the lugs. I just feel that hefty watch like monster needs more than a 20mm strap on it.


----------



## sicknsore (May 19, 2014)

JPH said:


> Some new and some older shots of my BM. It was my first real diver and I'm still in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 1590383
> 
> ...


Nice mod on the zulu ! I too have been thinking that 20mm is too slim for the monster.. Now i just need to do the mod myself


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

sicknsore said:


> Nice mod on the zulu ! I too have been thinking that 20mm is too slim for the monster.. Now i just need to do the mod myself


It only takes a few minutes and super easy. You just need to measure the spacing between the spring bars, as it might bee a bit less than the lug to lug measurement. Careful when cutting, take a little less off than needed. You can always cut more, but if cut too much that's it then. Seal with a lighter so it don't start to unravel.

Only inconvenience with strap like this is that you need to take the spring bars off when changing strap because it doesn't slide in like normal size natos/zulus. It might be even easier to do this with a two piece zulu to get an affordable canvas strap...


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

My new 307 on an old nato. Waiting on some new straps from natostrapco


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there a major difference between Seiko orange monster & Seiko orange monster 2nd gen ?

SRP315 priced at $168 in amazon - Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches

SRP315 priced at $227 in longislandwatch - Seiko Automatic SRP315 Orange Monster Watch SRP315K SRP315K1

Are these two the same models ? If not, is there a major difference in the 2nd gen monster so as to ask for a premium of 60$


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

sujith said:


> Is there a major difference between Seiko orange monster & Seiko orange monster 2nd gen ?
> 
> SRP315 priced at $168 in amazon - Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SRP315 "Classic" Stainless Steel Automatic Divers Watch: Seiko: Watches
> 
> ...


The SRP315 is the new monster so they're both 2nd gen. J1 model is the Japanese version. K1 model is rest of world. The 2nd gen has a hackable and windable automatic movement and is half a mm bigger I think. Also, the dial doesn't have the original gen's 5min numbers.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Took my new Monster to the beach for a baptism by surfing. I believe I'll have to retire my SKX173, or at least give it a well-deserved rest.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Okay...Thanks imagwai



imagwai said:


> The SRP315 is the new monster so they're both 2nd gen. J1 model is the Japanese version. K1 model is rest of world. The 2nd gen has a hackable and windable automatic movement and is half a mm bigger I think. Also, the dial doesn't have the original gen's 5min numbers.


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got my 315 from Amazon last week. Beautiful watch! As said above, the movement has the two new features. These were overdue, IMHO.


----------



## RowdyRon (Aug 12, 2014)

Howdy Gang!

I've had quite few G-Shocks (solar/atomic varieties), Citizens (EcoZilla, etc.), only one Seiko back in 1980, and dare I say, . . . Invictas! I always seemed to pass right by the Monsters. They finally got me, and I should have a new SRP311 by Thursday!! Can't wait. Love all the quality pics here. I'll try to post a few upon arrival. This place is gonna cost me a lot of cash!!


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello everyone! Some great looking monsters here. Here's my sorta new OM...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RowdyRon said:


> Howdy Gang!
> 
> I've had quite few G-Shocks (solar/atomic varieties), Citizens (EcoZilla, etc.), only one Seiko back in 1980, and dare I say, . . . Invictas! I always seemed to pass right by the Monsters. They finally got me, and I should have a new SRP311 by Thursday!! Can't wait. Love all the quality pics here. I'll try to post a few upon arrival.* This place is gonna cost me a lot of cash!!*


Welcome, Ron. Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


----------



## RowdyRon (Aug 12, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Welcome, Ron. Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


I truly appreciate and understand the sentiment! Looks like you've got quite a collection rolling as well. I always seem to want "just one more", till the next beauty catches my eye.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

RowdyRon said:


> I truly appreciate and understand the sentiment! Looks like you've got quite a collection rolling as well. I always seem to want "just one more", till the next beauty catches my eye.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's my Halloween Monster on vacation. I put a gray zulu from natostrapsco.com on it.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

My brand new SRP311 on the f71 NATO until I have time to mess with the bracelet.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Having sold my OM earlier in the year, I missed it and didn't have any really chunky watch in my collection. I have a thing for blue, so I recently picked this up from another WUS member and replaced the rubber with an original Seiko bracelet...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Love that pic!


Sambation said:


> View attachment 1610654


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

cabfrank said:


> Love that pic!


It's a wonderful photo especially when we realize that while our monster will never look like that in a lifetime, it did for the photographer.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

True dat.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello All,

I have been "trolling" through this site for quite a while now. I've always had a "thing" for watches, but never allowed myself to spend more than $30 -$60 on a watch. I always do a lot of "window shopping" and admiring. My dream watch is an Omega Planet Ocean (orange of course!). So, as I have been deciding to try to step it up a notch in the world of watches, I started to do some studying... which lead me to this site, and to the wonderful world of Seiko Monsters!!!!!!!..... that gave me the itch in full force. I do a lot of travelling, and on my very recent trip to Taiwan, I found a SRP455 new in box from an AD... at what turned out to be about $300 (after some haggling). I couldn't pass it up, and it came home with me!!! I have ordered an original Seiko Bracelet to put on it... something about a metal bracelet that is a "must" in my book for the Monsters. Nothing against the "stock" rubber bands. Just infinitely better with the bracelet. I am so happy to see your pic imagwai! No I have a much better idea what my watch will look like in a few short days!!!! And a big thank you to all of you who have enlightened me to the wonderful world of MONSTER!!!!



imagwai said:


> Having sold my OM earlier in the year, I missed it and didn't have any really chunky watch in my collection. I have a thing for blue, so I recently picked this up from another WUS member and replaced the rubber with an original Seiko bracelet...
> View attachment 1609087


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a SRP Monster but I hope you don't mind a pic 

Seiko Orange Monster SKX781 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello from Greece...


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought this watch in february and it is my daily beater since I bought it.
I love it with bracelet and I love it with NATO straps.

The accuracy of this watch is incredible, every months finishes with an error smaller than 1 minute.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Look at my superbly awesome SRP313K with bubble dome and hodinkee strap! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mrchan said:


> Look at my superbly awesome SRP313K with bubble dome and hodinkee strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a sapphire crystal?
if yes, where did you bought it and how much does it cost?


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys the more and often i come back to here the more i get lust for a monstero|:think:
can you guys give me a tip where to order them at the best possible price????
thanks and by the way awesome pics goes out to everybody


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

mullaissak said:


> Hey guys the more and often i come back to here the more i get lust for a monstero|:think:
> can you guys give me a tip where to order them at the best possible price????
> thanks and by the way awesome pics goes out to everybody


Amazon had them at a pretty decent price the last time I looked. I'd recommend checking the sales forums because you might find one at a good price.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> is that a sapphire crystal?
> if yes, where did you bought it and how much does it cost?


Yes it's sapphire crystal, from dagaz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue Monster 1st gen sapphire crystal,thailand market only. I changed the bracelet to an Invicta blue rubber strap,feels lighter now...


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

New one for me:


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronotrigger (Aug 2, 2013)

Seemed fitting.


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

fresh from Costco. Good deal I think. Might be a gift to my wife. She's been looking at the sumo on NATO straps.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I just changed the rubber band of my Seiko Blue Monster, with this shark mesh bracelet. 
I am happy, happy, happy


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

can post my black monster 2nd generation?


----------



## duyanh2806 (Nov 2, 2014)

hi friends 

could anyone tell me how long are the "lug width" and "case diameter" of the 2nd generation Monster srp307k1?

best regards


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

New Monster SRP581


----------



## luke w (Dec 4, 2014)

Long time lurker but I've finally registered to show off my recent purchase!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

duyanh2806 said:


> hi friends
> 
> could anyone tell me how long are the "lug width" and "case diameter" of the 2nd generation Monster srp307k1?
> 
> best regards


20mm and 42mm


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

how hard wearing are the coloured bezels?

I have to wear long sleeve shirts at work and they shine up the sharp spots on my G-Shock bezels.

looking at a monster with the orange dial with black bezel and strap.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


what strap is that ?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My first seiko just arrived in the mail today. Bloody Monster!!! Got it off ebay auction cheap.took off the bracelet & strap on a leather strap.Will size the bracelet later.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

chronotrigger said:


> Seemed fitting.


Very cool foto!


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> what strap is that ?


Just search eBay for "maratac orange rubber" and you'll see it.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Just search eBay for "maratac orange rubber" and you'll see it.


cheers, I just now need a monster to put it on


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qniwyD


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/qniwyD


----------



## jabber786 (Dec 15, 2014)

Blue strap looks beautifull on orange monster, nice combination.


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

here's my iron fang monster!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Blue monster, blue jeans, blue shirt. I guess I misunderstood this "matching color" concept.


----------



## carlosaedo (Mar 18, 2013)

Love this watch!


----------



## argya (Dec 17, 2014)

carlosaedo said:


> Love this watch!


I really love the red accent on the second hand, however I have been cursed with a 6.5" wrist, so this watch is kind of out for me.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

First one ever for me. Love the face and bezel, not loving the 20mm lugs though. I've got the bracelet incoming and hope that satisfies my cravings lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

argya said:


> I really love the red accent on the second hand, however I have been cursed with a 6.5" wrist, so this watch is kind of out for me.


The lug to lug length on the monster is short and whilst it is chunky, it doesn't look too big on my 6.3 inch wrist.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

So I got the bracelet and switched it out. I will never size this one on my own ever again lol. I'll let my watchmaker do it The pin and collar system is a PITA. But I think it looks killer on the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

argya said:


> I really love the red accent on the second hand, however I have been cursed with a 6.5" wrist, so this watch is kind of out for me.


Do not give up on this watch. Trust me, it will not look out of place or oversized on your wrist. The lug to lug length is quite short which makes a huge difference. Wears very well particularly on smaller wrists.

If you read some threads on the tunas, you will find members with 6" wrists have no issues regarding the size. The tuna is larger in diameter than the monster.


----------



## argya (Dec 17, 2014)

imagwai said:


> The lug to lug length on the monster is short and whilst it is chunky, it doesn't look too big on my 6.3 inch wrist.


I've heard that before, I might see how skx013 fit me first


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

TONY M said:


> Quick photo of my SRP311/BM mod made this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet MOD!


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

Just realized I had never posted in this thread .

1st 2 are mine, the other was a gift for my brother, but wanted a pick with all 3, and I had to inspect it before giving it huh  


On a cool nato in my old MS3


Surgery done


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

SRP455








SRP315


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I really, really HATE this thread, too much drooling induced.


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

jabber786 said:


> Blue strap looks beautifull on orange monster, nice combination.


Thanks bro,actually the strap comes from srp455 blue monster LE..


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

wp_ss_20141220_0019 by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flicker (don't) mesh with my OM,,


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

my favorite blue monster LE srp455 wp_ss_20141220_0023 by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flickr


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

my prospex sea black monster srp583 wp_ss_20141220_0024 by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flickr


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

monster trio. WP_20141219_08_30_50_Pro by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flickr


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

(don't) mesh with my OM,, wp_ss_20141220_0019 by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flickr


----------



## ferdie168 (Dec 15, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Do not give up on this watch. Trust me, it will not look out of place or oversized on your wrist. The lug to lug length is quite short which makes a huge difference. Wears very well particularly on smaller wrists.
> 
> If you read some threads on the tunas, you will find members with 6" wrists have no issues regarding the size. The tuna is larger in diameter than the monster.


,,I totally agree with joey,, I got a relatively small wrist bro,,if you'll have time to see my post,,no problem man,, go for it,, you wont regret it,you can never go wrong with the MONSTER,, join the cult,,


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

This is my new BM, currently on a Archimede pilot leather, while waiting for a Hirsh Liberty.

Like most of us my appreciation of the monster when through various stage starting from "Damn ugly watch" to "Lovely piece of japanese design and engineering"

Once you notice all the small details lying in the design behind the "Monster face" you can't help getting attached to it.

Very happy with the time keeping too. After 4 days of continuous wear it 's still spot on !!!


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

My SRP313 2nd gen. Monster say hay brothers..


Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

ferdie168 said:


> my prospex sea black monster srp583 wp_ss_20141220_0024 by candelaria.ferdinand, on Flickr


looks really nice!! waer it in good health!!
tell me what are the prices of them and sapphire or not???
also do i see it right no curved lugs?? on the bracelet?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

313 sandblasted


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

Teaching a new monster old tricks......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

monster meets smaug


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Quite a cool pic!


rokphish said:


> monster meets smaug
> 
> View attachment 2573746


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got the new SRP581 today, hard to tell the bezel is blue unless it's in the sunlight...........


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

OM on Hirsch Robby


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Boone said:


> OM on Hirsch Robby


very quality strap


----------



## Bezelbub (Sep 13, 2010)

Seiko SRP309 automatic Dive Watch


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Bezelbub said:


> Seiko SRP309 automatic Dive Watch
> 
> View attachment 2748865
> 
> ...


Ours were made same month of 2014.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Monster Dracula with color-coordinated zulu


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Boone said:


>


awesome strap.


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

Wysłane z iPad za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Boone said:


>


What strap is on this watch?


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Kinesis said:


> What strap is on this watch?


Hirsch Robby. It's pricey but worth it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SRP637 Shrouded Monster


----------



## LukeD_CZ (Oct 9, 2014)

*The day a new NATO arrived*

My first post here on WUS & my beloved (blue) one.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: The day a new NATO arrived*

hope to see more SBDC025


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the itch to buy one and instead of spending money, I built this from parts on hand today. Itch is gone but I'm going to get the hirsch Robby from above to put on it though! Nice monsters everyone, thanks for the inspiration.









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


>


I just got this watch during the $138 sale at Ashford. Great watch.

I'm waiting for mine to run a few weeks on the winder and will regulate it if it doesn't slow down enough. Other than that, very happy.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I just got this watch during the $138 sale at Ashford. Great watch.
> 
> I'm waiting for mine to run a few weeks on the winder and will regulate it if it doesn't slow down enough. Other than that, very happy.


Mine seems well regulated, but the hands, and bezel are off a hair. But yea, great watch!

It doesn't look like much difference in the pic, but the Orange seems brighter than my old 1st gen...


----------



## Geejam (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> Mine seems well regulated, but the hands, and bezel are off a hair. But yea, great watch!
> 
> It doesn't look like much difference in the pic, but the Orange seems brighter than my old 1st gen...


Ha, well mine has everything perfectly aligned, including the hands. It's always something with a Seiko. It's funny how we still crack out on them.


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Brickhaus (Jan 19, 2015)

Same $138.00 sale at Ashford. Really enjoying my first Seiko after lurking here for a few months...

The number you have reached, 9-1-1, has been disconnected...


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

$138 is a steal for those Halloween Monsters. It may be the model I eventually get. I hope the pvd bezels hold up well.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

5 Monsters


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Really cool, great collection!


HenshinMan said:


> 5 Monsters
> View attachment 2919794


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Not SRP but at least new


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I was hoping to get one of the 2nd gen SRP Monsters soon, but now I might have to wait for the prices to drop and hope to get one of these instead. They look great. I assume the lume is similar? Thanks for posting.


romseyman said:


> Not SRP but at least new


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

cabfrank said:


> I was hoping to get one of the 2nd gen SRP Monsters soon, but now I might have to wait for the prices to drop and hope to get one of these instead. They look great. I assume the lume is similar? Thanks for posting.


Lume is great as expected from Monster.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I figured. Great watch, enjoy it!


----------



## itmastermind (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*







Enjoying the view during my daily commute. #valentinesgift


----------



## crannon (Dec 7, 2014)

My first good watch 
Ordered a colorful nato strap... wish there were more straps with cool designs like the "the band" straps.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry about the flash. These are my first.


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## WolfHunter3877 (Mar 3, 2014)

romseyman said:


> Not SRP but at least new


What's the code on this one?


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a VERY hard to turn SRP monster bezel. 

I've already popped off the bezel and re-greased and reseat the o ring but the bezel is still VERY hard to turn.

Why?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

WolfHunter3877 said:


> What's the code on this one?


it's the marvelous third generation Monster, the SBDC025.


----------



## Gallienus (Mar 1, 2015)

I want to post my new Orange Monster but can't figure out how to insert an image.


----------



## ArnieJB (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

X


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've joined

Bought on WUS as well

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-seiko-monster-srp307j1-divers-watch-1844994.html

Seiko black monster SRP307J1


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

some monster that I have


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> View attachment 3833618


Still can't decide whether the tip of the second hand is red or orange, it's somewhere between the two usual shades.


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and say red is red, orange is orange...but you're right. it's somewhere in between.


----------



## Captain Starbucks (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a better angle. Red/Orange. They don't match, but looks good to me. I like the stock second hand better than the one the that came with the orange hand so I reinstalled that one.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

b1ggles said:


> Still can't decide whether the tip of the second hand is red or orange, it's somewhere between the two usual shades.


I'd call it orange since it's not red (somehere between red and brown).... A good match to the Hirsh liberty actually.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> I'd call it orange since it's not red (somehere between red and brown).... A good match to the Hirsh liberty actually.
> 
> View attachment 3842354
> 
> ...


very cool match


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

This here is my 3 day old prospex monster (SRP581K1) . So far, it is at about -2 seconds (after 2 days) , i suspect that if i leave it face up overnight, it might correct itself abit... All in all, i LOVE this watch...


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Monster watch with Monster bike leather jacket.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Black Monster with a MM clasp..................


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

zyko said:


> This here is my 3 day old prospex monster (SRP581K1) . So far, it is at about -2 seconds (after 2 days) , i suspect that if i leave it face up overnight, it might correct itself abit... All in all, i LOVE this watch...
> 
> View attachment 4074601


Nice! Let 'er break in. I'm after that 1 too.


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Often said:


> View attachment 4348273


cool shot. hope to see more SBDC023/SBDC025 on the forum soon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking to pick up another Monster after selling all of mine a while back. I'm looking to get the SRP307. Two questions... Does the SRP307 come with a rubber strap or is the bracelet version only available? Secondly, where is best place to get one of these at a decent price? I've looked at the usual places and prices are all over the board.


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

One of my monsters...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Found a great deal. Thanks for all the help, fellow watch brethren.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone explain what the differences are between the 2nd gen and the new, 3rd gen SBDC models, apart from the change to the hour markets, of course?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Can someone explain what the differences are between the 2nd gen and the new, 3rd gen SBDC models, apart from the change to the hour markets, of course?


Movement.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, moved to the 4r36 I assume.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Okay, moved to the 4r36 I assume.


The second generation models SRP (Shark Tooth, Fangs or Dinosaurs Teeth indices) uses a 4R36A movement with approx 40 hours power reserve.

The current third generation models have the same rectangle indices as first generation models but it uses the Sumo/shogun 6R15 movement with approx to 50 hours power reserve.
Hence the model no is SBDC like in Sumo/Shogun, SBDC023 (orange) and 025 (black).
Personally, I do not like the Cyclops above the date.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Second generation Monster with Yoshi pipes.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Clockworkblueorange said:


> I'd call it orange since it's not red (somehere between red and brown).... A good match to the Hirsh liberty actually.
> 
> View attachment 3842354


So cool shot. Like it a lot. I can't wait to strap my Black/Orange SRP315 Monster.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Some folks say the orange clashes with the red, but from a distance not really-black off duty, orange on duty (distracts the bad guys!):


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*


----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I just got my new Seiko SRP315.









I got the strap and spring bars I ordered for it the same day that the watch came. I put a Bonetto Cinturini Model 281 rubber strap on it.









I used 20mm x 1.78mm Shoulderless spring bars with 1.1mm thick ends and 2.8mm extensions from twente(o). In the above picture you can see the stock strap on the left and the new strap with the new spring bar on the right. If you look close you can see it fills the drilled lugs more completely than the stock spring bar. According to the specs, the Bonetto 281 strap has 1.8mm diameter spring bar holes. These 1.78mm diameter spring bars fit ok, but it was a tight fit. Not too difficult to push in, but I'd have to use pliers to remove them, I think. The stock spring bars on the stock strap fit a bit loose (in the stock strap).









Here's the new strap installed, and the old strap on top. The stock strap was softer and more comfortable than I thought it would be, but the Bonetto strap is more soft and more comfotable. As others have also noted, the buckle on the Bonetto strap is not very good. I wish I could find an aftermarket buckle that was better, but it's an odd size.









Here's a wrist shot of the SRP315 with the Bonetto 281 strap on my 6.75" wrist.









Here's a wrist shot from the side. I was thinking I'd like the Isofrane/Obris Morgan style cutouts better, but this is ok, too. The Isofrane is too expensive, and the Obris Morgan probably wouldn't fit my 6.75" wrist. This strap fits on the 4th or 5th hole.









Just one more.

My initial impression is that the watch is heavy. Heavier than I'm used to, at least. I think it will be fine, but it will take some getting used to. The overall size of the watch seems to be fine for my wrist.

The orange is nice. From the pictures, I think I like the SRP307 and SRP637 a little better (though without the chunky metal bracelet), but they were both more expensive. I think the SRP315 should do fine.

It's my first automatic watch. My other two watches are a Skagen titanium (thin and light) and a Timex expedition digital watch. The batteries on both of them ran out a long time ago and I haven't replaced them, yet, though.


----------



## Jon988 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Hi all,

I've just received my monster too. However, there is a slightly weird problem. The second hand would stop moving at exactly the 25 seconds mark and it takes me many rounds of winding/shaking to get it moving again, after that it'd simply stop at the 25 seconds mark again. Are there any simple solutions to try before I send it for repair under warranty?


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



Jon988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just received my monster too. However, there is a slightly weird problem. The second hand would stop moving at exactly the 25 seconds mark and it takes me many rounds of winding/shaking to get it moving again, after that it'd simply stop at the 25 seconds mark again. Are there any simple solutions to try before I send it for repair under warranty?


If you have chance to send it back I will do so. If not, go ahead and send it to warranty service.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

For those reading I'd heard that Amazon had a super sale a few weeks back for the new orange monster with black bezel for $97! I sent them an email stating I was really bummed I'd missed it, as I would have considered one for my son's birthday at that price. They wrote back and said they'd be happy to honour that price for me! So paid list price (about $160), and was reimbursed the difference a few days later! Boom!


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Seiko Monster in/at the Ionian Sea b-)

I just swam and dived without equipment.


----------



## simchard (Jul 26, 2015)

This is my first watch black monsters. I bought 2 days ago. I'm love it. So gorgeous. 









Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Got my SRP315 recently and still experimenting with bracelet/straps.

Original rubber strap most comfortable ( I have boil it for softness and round shape). Seiko oem monster bracelet buckle a little big plus divers extension have some sharp ages too. I can't say I'm disappointed but they could improve buckle for sure. But bracelet definitely looks better overall.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice variations of straps for the monster! Hey guys I have got a new orange monster for my kid's birthday, but I fear his wrist will be too skinny for the oem rubber strap. Can anyone recommend an alternative kid-proof quality rubber 20mm strap that'll be shorter overall? I'm not gonna be running out for an isofrane for a kid, but interested if there's a good alternative to last a few years until the original fits him?
thanks! Mat


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Monster.. must be crazy..


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like you have relume bezel numbers, isn't it? What fluid you use?

*2 Mat:* I have skinny 6.75 wrist and original rubber strap fit me ok. Btw I do like rubber strap from BFK posted above but not sure about its length.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Why crazy? Great watch.


----------



## SeikoRob (Jul 3, 2015)

So nice I accidentally posted it twice.


----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

mat-with-one-t said:


> Nice variations of straps for the monster! Hey guys I have got a new orange monster for my kid's birthday, but I fear his wrist will be too skinny for the oem rubber strap. Can anyone recommend an alternative kid-proof quality rubber 20mm strap that'll be shorter overall? I'm not gonna be running out for an isofrane for a kid, but interested if there's a good alternative to last a few years until the original fits him?
> thanks! Mat


Mat, check out the Bonetto Cinturini 281. That's what I got for mine (6.75" wrists). The original rubber strap also fit, though. I got it for 11 EUR from market-straps.

You'll need new spring bars for it, though (or just about any after-market strap).


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

david3 said:


> Mat, check out the Bonetto Cinturini 281. That's what I got for mine (6.75" wrists). The original rubber strap also fit, though. I got it for 11 EUR from market-straps.
> 
> You'll need new spring bars for it, though (or just about any after-market strap).


Thanks mate. What does the original watch have? I assume spring bars? Why would I need new ones if I remove old watch with spring bar tool?


----------



## david3 (Aug 18, 2011)

mat-with-one-t said:


> Thanks mate. What does the original watch have? I assume spring bars? Why would I need new ones if I remove old watch with spring bar tool?


The original watch has "fat" spring bars that are 2.5mm thick in the middle. Most watch bands have smaller holes for the spring bar. For example, the Bonetto 281 has 1.8mm spring bar holes. Some people manage to force the original fat Seiko spring bars into the straps and get away with it (maybe use lubricant, though it will probably be hard to pull out if ever needed).

These are the spring bars I got that are 1.78mm in the middle. Seiko spring bars also have thicker ends, and these replacements are similar (1.1mm ends).

5 x 20mm x 1 78mm Shoulderless s Bar 316L s s 1 1mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay

These are also shoulderless so they fit more securely, but only for use with watches with drilled lugs (like the SRP315). You can just poke the end of the spring bar with a toothpick or tool through the exposed hole in the lugs to remove them.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

Many thanks! I'll get into it. Great info.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Got my flatten mesh from Ali. Best deal, good quality. Very comfortable on wrist. I have chopped 4 link rows.
Spring bar have arrived too thin, so I have use 2mm and its fit perfectly. Original 2.5mm too big.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

My SRP313 - I also have a replacement SRP309 being delivered Monday (the first one I received had a bezel problem) and a SRP311 picked up for a mod project being delivered some time next week.


----------



## time_is_mula (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

Has anyone heard of the Seiko Monster SRP657k1 Royal Blue? It's a limited edition release.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I order a new set of SEIKO hands for my SRP637 Tuna :-!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Its such happened that I like dives watch design. So when we have planned our vacation I decided to try my watches what its made for.
I have dive first time in my life yesterday. I have choose my SRP315 for such occasion. My son have choose skx007.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

I have SRP637 & SRP653 from SRP family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Can? Diy lume bezel









Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I added a Strapcode Super Engineer II to my OM:


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just browse a little and find interesting SRP319 model named Zamda. Its acctualy 2 years old model. Looks way to crazy for me to buy something like this.









More info is here.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Its awesome, but I bet it ain't cheap.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

And now, my latest...









With a tip of the hat to Tony M who was the inspiration for this mod!


----------



## Chad072 (Sep 25, 2006)

I've had this almost a year but haven't posted it in this thread for some reason...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*



time_is_mula said:


> Has anyone heard of the Seiko Monster SRP657k1 Royal Blue? It's a limited edition release.


Here it is. Chrono 24 lists it for $650.00


----------



## -Ploprof- (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

SRP307 on Isofrane....


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: SRP New Monsters*

I finally got around to putting the new bezel on this one. I haven't resized the bracelet yet because I'm not sure I'm going to keep it... how does the black finish on the bracelet and case wear, and can it be touched up if needed?


----------



## WatchFan82 (Aug 6, 2009)

My SRP307...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, an image recognized by Monster lovers everywhere! Nice!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

vladg said:


> Just browse a little and find interesting SRP319 model named Zamda. Its acctualy 2 years old model. Looks way to crazy for me to buy something like this.
> 
> View attachment 5182210
> 
> ...


I dont get it. Why are the green markers offset like that? Whats up with the purple too?


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

My boy's lucjy birthday pressie!


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

New addition to the collection..and waiting for the OM


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Just added my third one.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Threw a SRP637 dial/handset into the SRP313 case, this was the result:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the SRP307 but I want the SBDC025 too 
monsters creates addiction


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So we are calling these "new monsters"?......even the SRP637/639? And the 653? Thought the 637 et al had been named "baby tuna"?.....oh well, mine say hi.......SRP311 and SRP639...


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Threw a SRP637 dial/handset into the SRP313 case, this was the result:
> 
> View attachment 7364538


Love the combo. That red seconds hand tip is what ruin the new BM for me!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Estilo said:


> Love the combo. That red seconds hand tip is what ruin the new BM for me!





Maddog1970 said:


> So we are calling these "new monsters"?......even the SRP637/639? And the 653? Thought the 637 et al had been named "baby tuna"?.....oh well, mine say hi.......SRP311 and SRP639...
> View attachment 7772642


new BM does not have red second hand


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Added an SRP653 to my Seiko family........bbblllllllluuuuueeeeeeee!


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

orange rocket..


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Added an SRP653 to my Seiko family........bbblllllllluuuuueeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 7861986
> View attachment 7861994
> View attachment 7862010


Your SRP653 looks impressive with the Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet. Well done.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Added an SRP653 to my Seiko family........bbblllllllluuuuueeeeeeee!
> 
> View attachment 7861986
> View attachment 7861994
> View attachment 7862010


Right On !!!!!!!!!! Got 1 myself. Big Blue Tuna Monster !! Or Big Blue Monster Tuna ?!!


----------



## jaryang (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anybody know what is going on with the gen2 monsters? I've been wanting to pick up an SRP307 black monster but the prices are incredibly inflated atm (~$330)


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel you man. I intend to get the srp309 orange monster but still putting it on hold till i can find a decently priced one. To make it worse i missed a deal on a SGD200 lightly used Made in Japan OM.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

jaryang said:


> Does anybody know what is going on with the gen2 monsters? I've been wanting to pick up an SRP307 black monster but the prices are incredibly inflated atm (~$330)


Wish I knew. Hope they restock them soon. Been watching them for abit too. Only the price on the SRP313 looks reasonable @ $180+. If it were easy to get black monster dial, modding this would be an option for now.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## purples (Dec 11, 2015)

I've had a SRP313 for a bit over a month now and I'm really liking it. Red's not usually my color but here it's perfect. The size is right at the upper limit on what my wrist can take, but the short lugs and the comfy bracelet help a lot.










BTW, I absolutely have to thank everyone for asking the question about the Monster pin and collar bracelet and how to resize it, and of course I have to thank everyone who replied those threads with information. :-! By the time I bought my watch, I had seen enough of those threads on f21 to remember that there was information about it. Because the instructions looked simple enough, I tried to resize a bracelet on my own for the first time. It took macgyvering some tools first and realizing that one of the pins had been inserted against the arrow sign, but I got it done.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

jaryang said:


> Does anybody know what is going on with the gen2 monsters? I've been wanting to pick up an SRP307 black monster but the prices are incredibly inflated atm (~$330)


I picked up a Black Monster about a month ago. It was a total pain in the butt to find in stock and at a decent price. I found it in stock at Watches88, shipping to US from Malaysia was quick. I got the rubber strap for $200+ship and I believe the bracelet was $250+ship. Good luck, I'm loving mine!


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Can anyone comment on how the PVD holds up on the SRP monsters?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooh, I likey this one! (swapped a bezel out with a 315)


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Dropped a complete movement, dial, hands, and chapter ring from a 315 into my orange night monster earlier today..........now I have hack and handwind, and I think the black chapter ring blends better with the all-black goodness of the SZEN009...........


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got this in mall, my first monster. Really like it.


----------



## lustrousaurusrex (Feb 28, 2016)

Does anyone have a Monster on a Hirsch Robby or Ayrton? Really intrigued by the design...

Edit: Shame on me for not using the search thread tool. Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

nice!



freight said:


> View attachment 8193034
> 
> 
> Just got this in mall, my first monster. Really like it.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Full Alox/glass bead blast, customs shroud screws and crystaltimes double domed sapphire.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My monster family......


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's mine, with a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## Riggs Murtaugh (Jul 21, 2006)

BarisKiris said:


> Here's mine, with a shark mesh bracelet.


Looks great BarisKiris. Which shark mesh bracelet is that?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Spent some time dinking around with my 4r36 Monsters...

SRP641 with CrystalTimes sapphire, SRP581 with stock glass, and SRP309 with CrystalTimes sapphire... clearly the shrouded Monster gets a more aggressive treatment by Alex:








SRP641, SRP309, SRP581:








SRP641, SRP309, SRP581:








For what it is worth, Alex at CrystalTimes is a really good guy. Quick to answer email questions, ships fast, and has great product. Don't hesitate to do business with him.


----------



## nscampos (Mar 26, 2015)

Ready for the summer with a new strap.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

My Dracular on a red-navyblue zulu.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Added a SRP655 to my monster/tuna family....really loving the red on the indices, and the lume is out of this world!














Having said that, I don't seem to have a lume shot - so if there ain't a pic, it didn't happen!


----------

